# Stihl MS 261 VS Husqvarna 346 XP VS Dolmar PS 5105



## Oregone

I use chainsaw not very often but when I do, it's all day long. I have a small Mc Culloch which is too weak and runs out of gas too quick. Ready for some serious equipment but weight is major isssue because my back is messed up.
I have been looking at buying either of those 3 saws. Went to see the Stihl dealer..said the model did not exist until he checked it on line. Said the 260 is available, 261 is too new. However...Ms 260 does not incorporate the X torq and air injection pre filtering equivalent of Husqvarna and price is too high so it's out.


Went to A1-repair in Elgin IL. Salesguy spend 1.5 hours showing me the Dolmar and Husqvarna in detail. We took the chain bars out,showed me both filtering systems, weighetd the units etc..Most patient and dedicated salesguy I ever met. The Husky with a 20" bar was lighter than the Dolmar with the 18" bar. I am about to buy the 346Xp over the PS 5105 because of engineering look of the innards which seems more thought out, more refined than the Dolmar but I like the starter feature of the dolmar better and it looks prettier overall with the black cover. I know...who cares? Well, before I buy the 346, I'd like to have more opinions on the actual feel of them in action. Has anybody run both of them, what's the actual field experience of the 346 XP versus the 5105?
Thanks for any feedback
Pascal
ps Prices ;10$ difference so not an isssue
:thinking::msp_unsure:


----------



## blsnelling

Welcome to the forum. There are TONS of posts and info already posted on all of these saws. The 261 has been out since Thanksgiving. It's the strongest saw of the bunch in stock form. The 346 is stronger than the 5105. Just make sure you don't get one with a cat muffler, or plan on replacing it if you do. Also, the 5105 has a rev limited coil, for which there is no bolt on replacement.


----------



## mikefunaro

If I were you I would go to Russo bro's that place has the crazy deals. Don't buy a 260 unless you're into buying old, boring, lackluster (but proven) performance and technology.


----------



## MacLaren

I havent ran the 261, however I have ran the 5105 and own a ported 346. I couldnt be happier with my ported 346. All 3 are fantastic saws though.


----------



## SawTroll

The346xp will handle better than the others.


----------



## jmethodrose

like said above, there are hundreds of threads on this subject - try the search function for days of reading material!

any of these saws will suit you well, if the 346 is lighter and more comfortable to you go for it!


----------



## CentaurG2

The ms261 is stihl a myth in my neck of the woods and will be until dealers clean out inventory of the ms260. No trigger time with a 5105 but I have a 5100 and several 346xps. My 5100 is noticeably stronger than my 346xps. It is just a gnats azz behind my ms361, unfortunately it weighs and handles just like it. The 346xp handles like a dream and has explosive acceleration. The 346xp was designed for limbing and excels at that task. If you are going to be using the saw primarily in the wood pile, shoot for the dolmar. If you spend your days flipping a saw around a log or slicing stuff to feed into a chipper, go for the husky. You could get one of each. Always good to have a spare especially if you have a bunch of friends who like to show up just as you are starting to cut. Put them to work.


----------



## MacLaren

Ya know there are many threads to be looked up on this subject and thats fine and all, but this guy is a new memeber. Let him have all the replies he can get and have some fun..........


----------



## MacLaren

*Oregone...*

Hey man, whichever saw you do get consider gettin it ported. The 346 ports out awesome! Its like they say, that once you run a ported saw you will not want a stock saw anymore. Ive found that to be very true.........


----------



## Oregone

Waoh..that's a lot of replies in little time. This is exciting. I love to hear opinions about the subject and all advices are very welcome. One that sticks to my mind is from CentaurG2 about how I will use it and it's making me stick to the 346XP. The handle had ridges and felt smaller but that's easily fixable with some nice tape or rope plus the width is less than the dolmar and it flips around easier as if its center of gravity feels higher or more in the center of the handle arc. I will definitely open the muffler and remove the cat or buy the non-cat version from Bailey's. I know there are tons of threads on the subject and I probably have read hundreds already but I never tire to hear on the subject and what's not fun about rekindling the old Husky-stihl rivalry ?. I love to hear the arguments This is healthy mischief.. No one is getting hurt.(except a bit of pride here and there maybe) I think I've become an anti-Stihl at this point just because of the stigmata associated with it...the dealer was just not friendly at all and it was as if I was not worthy or something. Felt like I was driving into a Mercedes Dealership with a Ford escort and getting the look! The are yopu worthy of my ssuperior product look. The MS 260 felt heavy and bulky and not that good looking anyway. Regarding buying both Husky and dolmar...I want to buy a small baby top handle one eventually but my budget is not limitless....For now, I'll just let my friend use my old Mc Culloch (it's a 35cc) so I look like the hero with my 346 XP while he looks like the putz....eh ehe he :


----------



## Brian VT

Sounds like you've got a great dealer there. 
You can't go wrong with either saw. (Yah, I know, big help. lol)
The Dolmar was the 1st saw I ever bought (3 yrs. ago) and I chose it mostly because I didn't like the plastic controls and cover latches on the 346. I tend to break stuff like that. :msp_rolleyes:
I'm very happy with the saw running 3/8-18"(17" really). It's very smooth and has lots of torque. I can dawg it in pretty hard, if I want to. It doesn't quite have the snap from idle of the 346, but I don't do much limbing. I mostly cut standing-dead or down trees for firewood.
Best of luck with your decision. It sounds like your dealer will take care of you well either way.


----------



## Brian VT

oregone said:


> the dealer was just not friendly at all and it was as if i was not worthy or something. Felt like i was driving into a mercedes dealership with a ford escort and getting the look!


lol !


----------



## MacLaren

I tell ya the truth, a ported 346 is a very powerful bucking saw for its size. IMHO, I would choose it over the 5105 I ran. Those 346's are very powerful. Not as powerful as the 261 though........Just my opinion.......


----------



## weimedog

Oregone said:


> Went to A1-repair in Elgin IL. Salesguy spend 1.5 hours showing me the Dolmar and Husqvarna in detail. We took the chain bars out,showed me both filtering systems, weighetd the units etc..Most patient and dedicated salesguy I ever met. The Husky with a 20" bar was lighter than the Dolmar with the 18" bar. I am about to buy the 346Xp over the PS 5105 because of engineering look of the innards which seems more thought out, more refined than the Dolmar but I like the starter feature of the dolmar better and it looks prettier overall with the black cover. I know...who cares? Well, before I buy the 346, I'd like to have more opinions on the actual feel of them in action. Has anybody run both of them, what's the actual field experience of the 346 XP versus the 5105?
> Thanks for any feedback
> Pascal
> ps Prices ;10$ difference so not an isssue
> :thinking::msp_unsure:



Love these threads..not for the question which will be asked over again....but the responses this will get over time.:msp_ohmy:

One of the things you have to consider when reading anything posted on a place like this..all the answers typically reflect the focus of the guy you can't see typing that response. Yet another derivative of "If your a hammer, everything looks like a nail" only they are in cyber space here..so everyone will frame an answer based on their perspective and focus of the moment. You have the "Ford vs. Chevy" (Stihl vs. Husqvarna ) where the opposing sides will split hairs to rationalize how one is better than the other..you have the quasi performance saw types who feel the a split second of cookie cutting time difference is the buy sell issue of the decade...the theorist etc...just ignore that crap and use common sense! 

The first line of defense should you have a real problem is the dealer. So from your rendition of your experiences that may have eliminated one brand in your mind (dealers here..a learning experience!). Over time this may change if you like to tinker...but for now? Dealer. Very important based on your posting.

Of the two Brands left, one has a long history as a pro saw and one is almost there...in addition to that there is one (should you choose to search) that has had teething issue or so it seems that have been played out here in nauseating length and detail.
.
And Please Listen to the answers (and even search out this subject as there are many discussion here on these saws) from the pro's in the user end of the business as there are may here who make a living and have to make this decision risking their business..the loggers, and tree services etc and put way more weight on them than any other source of info..they live the results of the "package" (Dealer..saw..parts..performance..reliability..etc) My bet is if you research, you will see most of the pros talking about either Stihl or Husqvarna and a lot of what makes the difference is their dealer/brand support in the area. 

Bottom line is you would probably be happy with any of those three. Chances are your more interested in a solid saw to work with vs, turning this into a hobby...but you never know where this may lead! Until then...should you choose to buy one..read here for a while until you understand the different actors should you decide to go hobby on us (And you will understand why they post the way they do..consistently)..and don't get caught up into the hair splitting hype.& bling hype..it will just give you a head ache and cost you more money than you need to spend to enjoy a great saw doing its job!

But it sounds like you may have a good dealer. that's a good place to start! Good luck..the hunt is usually more fun than the kill and certainly more fun than the work afterwords!


----------



## sunfish

Based on 10 years with a 346xp cutting firewood (Not Limbing!). I can highly 
recommend the 346xp. I liked the old one so much, I just bought another as a 
back-up, but don't really need it, just wanted another 

BTW, most new 346s' don't have the cat muff now. If it's an E-tech model it'll 
have a cat. Just avoid the E-Tech.


----------



## syczek

I've never used MS261 and 5105 but I'm happy owner of the HSQ 346xp NE. It's great saw with good filtering, low vibration nad weight. In my modest opinion 346XP NE is the best saw in 50cc class, not including MS261.


----------



## flimflam

Why you put the ms261 in there is beoyond me. It's obviously clear you have no intention of buying it and only used it as a means to throw rocks at STIHL.

The guy at the husky/dolmar ship took 1.5 hours with you and took the whole saw apart and showed you the ins and outs of them and yer still here talking about which one you should get? opcorn:


----------



## MacLaren

I dont see it that way. You cant throw rocks at Stihl. They are cleary one of the best chainsaw builders in the world.


----------



## Brian VT

hillbilly22 said:


> I dont see it that way. You cant throw rocks at Stihl. They are cleary one of the best chainsaw builders in the world.


No one's denying that. No one's throwing rocks at Stihls. He just had a bad experience with the dealer.
This is how pissing matches get started and threads go to hell.


----------



## Oregone

Actually, I had my mind set on the 261 at first. It seemed to encompass everything I wanted...that is until I discovered that it's not available with my local dealer unless you are willing to wait until the next ice age.
I have been looking at some videos on Youtube where the MS 260 and XP 346 are timed right next to each other and it looks as if the Husky is the ferrari while the Stihl is the AMG ...horsepower, explosive acceleration for 346 versus loads of torque for 260 or 261.
Weimedog...thank you so much for your insight..I think you are right and I am not looking for the fastest saw. The reason I posted this thread is to hear feedback on actual field experience with the dolmar versus the Husky, especially in the durability dpt. I have not heard that much about things going wrong overtime with the 346XP. Heard some stories about the dolmar 5100 eating chains up if they derail but mostly good feedback too about them (and that the 5105 has fixed the issue) One major difference I noticed while removing the bar is that the emergency brake is part of the drive sprocket with the 346 and the cover plate on tensioner is very well engineered when the dolmar looks like a fairly simple piece of red plastic but ha the brake remote and looks very basic. My reflection with that is that the Dolmar seems like a less "engineered" piece of equipment and that is not a criticism, simpler is better in my book if it has been tested and proven. Over engineered stuff tends to have more parts that have more chances of breaking. Regarding filtering, the XP had a baffled nylon filter while the Dolmar had a felt filter plus a foam pad over the carb hole. The dolmar has a spark plug cord with heat shield that touches the cylinder cooling blade, the XP has a neatly coiled cord with no shield but does not touch the heated element. After making my mind up on the MS261, I decided on Dolmar 5105 but when seeing it next to a 246XP in great details, I changed my mind again...I think my mind is made up but since this web site has been so helpful educating me about the choices availableI just wanted to hear some final opinions to cement my decision or recondider it. So far there has been a lot of support about the 246XP so I think it will be a safe bet to buy it. Now I need to learn more about the porting business...I don't want to put one of these bulky muffler to end up with some weird cross breed between a motor cross bike and a chainsaw like I saw on some videos but if a ported muffler fits in the original footprint...I'll do it. Thank you for spending time giving your 2 senses...it's much appreciated.:msp_smile:
Have you guys seen the "predator" 300 HP V8 chainsaw?
YouTube - ‪Predator (2.2 second run)‬&rlm;
looks very handy for limbing and tree top work.


----------



## Oregone

flimflam said:


> Why you put the ms261 in there is beoyond me. It's obviously clear you have no intention of buying it and only used it as a means to throw rocks at STIHL.
> 
> The guy at the husky/dolmar ship took 1.5 hours with you and took the whole saw apart and showed you the ins and outs of them and yer still here talking about which one you should get? opcorn:


 
I wish I could buy an MS 261 actually, so this is not a criticism of Stihl products...just their distribution system.
But Hey..I enjoy throwing stones too, not to humans, just nice smooth lake surfaces. And if the truth must be told, the first throw in this thread was made by you, my estranged unknown cyber-friend/foe.:sword:


----------



## peter399

Keep us posted how you like the 346  It's truly an awesome chainsaw.


----------



## MCW

My thoughts are this.
I own a 5100-S and it is a great little saw. I know some people talk about balance but to be honest with the smaller saws I don't believe it is as big of an issue as it is with larger saws and top handles. I've thrown my 5100-S around for up to 10 hours clearing Wattles in Tasmanian creek lines and not once did I stop and think I needed a better balanced saw.
If buying again though I would narrow it down to the 346 or MS261. Why you may ask?
Simple, the standard filtration on the 5100-S is garbage (and I believe similar on the 5105) in our hardwoods and has to be oiled to keep the crud out. I know the 346 will handle it and the filter on the 261 "looks" like it should handle it.
I have thrown a 260 around without actually cutting and it felt a bit lighter but balance is highly subjective and depends a lot on many factors...

Personal choice
Brand bias
What saws you have actually used
Intended use and arm strength
and last but not least, how anal you are...

When you see somebody mentioning which saw is better than that saw always make sure they've spent some time on all of them before jumping to conclusions. There are many members here that will try to convince you to buy one saw or another when they have no real experience on any of them.
I would lean towards the 261 only because I don't like outboard clutches when there is an alternative, similar saw that has got an inboard, but that's just me. Others will disagree 
If clutches don't bother you I'd go the 346 as it has an awesome reputation and I don't think the 261 has been proven yet but I'm sure it will be over time.


----------



## Oregone

"Simple, the standard filtration on the 5100-S is garbage (and I believe similar on the 5105) "


I do not have experience with the Dolmar filter but looking at it next to the 346XP, I was not overwhelmed...it's made of felt plus has some foam on the carb hole and did not look too well thought out...more of an after-thought and half-ass fix to me. So I came to the same conclusion as yours (albeit...without actually running it thru a field test). Knowing the reputation of Stihl and seeing that they addressed (meaning copied with their own recipe) the prefiltering and X torq tech of Huskvarna with their MS 261 that's the one I had decided to buy but it's not available and the sales guy reacted as if I was an idiot for asking for the 261 and not the 260. (He was unaware of the 261 existance..for a Stihl dealer; That did not help my opinion of the brand rep.)
I think I will buy the 346XP. I'll post pictures and give my feedback on it. I am picking the 20" bar with .325 pitch chain...I know, I should go with a Stihl chain .375" and 18" or even 16" bar but I have some huge logs to turn into firewood and I am not into a race either. I just like reliable stuff with some power. The .375 grabs like a mother and I am not always into battle mode when I cut wood...I like to enjoy it sometimes.
I remember using some super large Stihl in France for cutting brushes all day long (a clogged forest of sapplings that belongs to my family). It was dangerous and pretty stupid and at the end of the day, we could not go any longer, we were wiped and I was very athletic then. We barely made a dent in the forest...it was pathetic, So big saw, big power is not too smart for all day jobs...adequate power, reliabilty and light weight ,maniability and versatility is a higher priority to me. I considered some 40 cc very seriously but I think I will get a 346XP and ;later a small red max top handle (I get help sometimes..so like this we'll be able to work multiple tasks at once). Thank you so much for all your opinions. This site is incredible, I thought I was weird for catching the chainsaw fever but I see that there are a bunch of people out there who do not have a fever but a full blown terminal cancer over the thing.

Makes me feel like I am totally normal now.:bulgy-eyes::kilt:


----------



## JustinM

Oregone said:


> I think I've become an anti-Stihl at this point just because of the *stigmata* associated with it...


 
Just FYI, Stigmata are: bodily marks, sores, or sensations of pain in locations corresponding to the crucifixion wounds of Jesus.  Just had to bust your chops on that one


----------



## Oregone

JustinM said:


> Just FYI, Stigmata are: bodily marks, sores, or sensations of pain in locations corresponding to the crucifixion wounds of Jesus.  Just had to bust your chops on that one


 
:haha:

eh eh eh good one. I like that.
I meant stigma only...one level below stigmata...automatic association, xeno-connotation or otherwise preconceived judgment ...Wiki knows better than me...here it is...http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stigma
I remember now what Stigmata really means.. .Scary stuff, must have sounded like I was in need of exorcism, infected by the Stihl spirits reacting to my inner budding love for Husqvarna. What a program! that might be a slight over-exaggeration, just slight...I am NOT that of a partisan (just yet)
But if I hang around here much longer; I probably will.:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Brian VT

Oregone said:


> Regarding filtering, the XP had a baffled nylon filter while the Dolmar had a felt filter plus a foam pad over the carb hole.


I'm not familiar with the filter on the 346XP, but almost all the saws I own use flocked filters like the one you saw on the Dolmar. 
My Dolmar also came with a nylon-screened filter which is intended for winter use (snow = less dust). 
I have nothing against the 346XP. They may even offer a flocked filter for it.
I just wanted to point out that flocked filter probably filters better than a nylon screen.


----------



## 2000ssm6

Brian VT said:


> I'm not familiar with the filter on the 346XP, but almost all the saws I own use flocked filters like the one you saw on the Dolmar.
> My Dolmar also came with a nylon-screened filter which is intended for winter use (snow = less dust).
> I have nothing against the 346XP. They may even offer a flocked filter for it.
> I just wanted to point out that flocked filter probably filters better than a nylon screen.


 
I'm pretty sure the flocked filters are standard on all of the saws mentioned. I know it is on the 260. If it doesn't have a flocked filter, better get one before cutting. As you mentioned, they do a much better job of filtering.


----------



## sunfish

> *Oregone* I think I will buy the 346XP. I'll post pictures and give my feedback on it. I am picking the 20" bar with .325 pitch chain...I know, I should go with a Stihl chain .375" and 18" or even 16" bar but I have some huge logs to turn into firewood and I am not into a race either.


First, great choice on the 346xp! Also, .325" is the right chain for that saw, no need to run 3/8" on it. 3/8"x 20" would be too much. .325"x20" will be OK, but 16" or 18" fits that saw better. Let us know how you like it.


----------



## Oregone

Brian VT, Thanks for the info. I am aware of 3 types of filter available (nylon , felt and foam). Felt is supposed to take care of the very fine stuff while nylon does not fall apart as easy but lets in the fine stuff. I think that the HD filter all have corrugated felt for fine exotic wood particles. I cut maple, oak, pine and cherry trees, not Mahogany or bloodwood (very nice eucalyptus) and the hard sorts they cut in Australia or Brazil. I am just not too fond of felt because I made holes in one while trying to clean it. I think that nylon screen also lets more air per square inch than felt does (unless they have tons of folds like those conical hot rod filters)...the Dolmar filter was flat and small, it looked very unevenly pressed together, almost as rough parchment (looked like pressed pulp) with big chunks here and light thin areas there. Might just ahve been a dud so not take my comment seriously...extremely subjective and untested opinions here.


----------



## procarbine2k1

SawTroll said:


> The346xp will handle better than the others.


 
What does the MS261 handle like troll? 

The 346 is time proven, the Dolmar is a fine saw as well. I couldnt be happier with my 261, but honestly- I would go with the saw that has the best feel to you, and strongest dealer support. Sounds like you have one heck of a Husky/ Dolmar dealer, and that means a lot.
Dont think you will go wrong with any selection, best thing I can tell you is read, read, and read. There is some great info on those three saws on this forum. I would pay attention to how these saws run in stock form.


----------



## Oregone

Man this place is great. I am not done posting my minus two cents that there are 3 more posts saying stuff that makes me think I am full of sh!t. Not that I like feeling like that.
It's just that awareness of the kind of think tank you find yourself swimming in (and its unsuspected depth) is a weird realization. Cyber world .. You think you are alone BS-ing carelessly in your living room with a couple of friends when you might just be on a stage with thousands of people listening (or a couple old guys half caring and barely listening somewhere in Alaska):chatter:


----------



## sunfish

Oregone said:


> Brian VT, Thanks for the info. I am aware of 3 types of filter available (nylon , felt and foam). Felt is supposed to take care of the very fine stuff while nylon does not fall apart as easy but lets in the fine stuff. I think that the HD filter all have corrugated felt for fine exotic wood particles. I cut maple, oak, pine and cherry trees, not Mahogany or bloodwood (very nice eucalyptus) and the hard sorts they cut in Australia or Brazil. I am just not too fond of felt because I made holes in one while trying to clean it. I think that nylon screen also lets more air per square inch than felt does (unless they have tons of folds like those conical hot rod filters)...the Dolmar filter was flat and small, it looked very unevenly pressed together, almost as rough parchment (looked like pressed pulp) with big chunks here and light thin areas there. Might just ahve been a dud so not take my comment seriously...extremely subjective and untested opinions here.


You're right about the filters. I ran a nylon mesh on my old 346xp for 10 years, it's still good! I just put a felt filter on it for the hell of it, we'll see how it does. My new 346 has the nylon mesh and it'll likely stay on it, not too dusty here.


----------



## Jtheo

I have a 346XP and it is, in my opinion the best in it's class for my use.

I am running a 20 inch ArborMax bar from Bailey's and .325 pitch Carlton chisel chain. I use the 20 inch bar for the extra "reach" not because I am going to bury it in 20 inch or larger wood.

I also have a 16 and an 18 for the saw, but the 20 gets the most use.

I have owned almost all models of the Sach Dolmar saws, and have owned two 5100s and they are very good saws,but I like the 346XP better.

I own Dolmar, Husqvarna, and Stihl saws and they are all good saws. Just match the saw to the job that needs done.

Welcome to the Forum. I have learned a lot from these guys. When I started here I had never run anything but Dolmar. Then I learned there are a lot of good saws available, and most of what I now have was bought after asking questions here, or reading post where someone else had asked questions.


----------



## Brian VT

Oregone said:


> I think that nylon screen also lets more air per square inch than felt does (unless they have tons of folds like those conical hot rod filters)...the Dolmar filter was flat and small, it looked very unevenly pressed together, almost as rough parchment (looked like pressed pulp) with big chunks here and light thin areas there....extremely subjective and untested opinions here.


Many of your comments relay your gut instincts when you were checking out the saws. You gotta go with that. You'll be kicking yourself if you don't follow them and, for some reason, things don't go as well as you expected.
As has been said, you'll love any of those saws. Go get one !


----------



## Oregone

Jtheo said:


> I have a 346XP and it is, in my opinion the best in it's class for my use.
> 
> I am running a 20 inch ArborMax bar from Bailey's and .325 pitch Carlton chisel chain. I use the 20 inch bar for the extra "reach" not because I am going to bury it in 20 inch or larger wood.
> 
> I also have a 16 and an 18 for the saw, but the 20 gets the most use.
> 
> I have owned almost all models of the Sach Dolmar saws, and have owned two 5100s and they are very good saws,but I like the 346XP better.
> 
> I own Dolmar, Husqvarna, and Stihl saws and they are all good saws. Just match the saw to the job that needs done.
> 
> Welcome to the Forum. I have learned a lot from these guys. When I started here I had never run anything but Dolmar. Then I learned there are a lot of good saws available, and most of what I now have was bought after asking questions here, or reading post where someone else had asked questions.


 
Same here about learning what I wanted to buy. I have been browsing the net in its width lenght and depth about all infos I could find about the 346XP, Stihl MS261 and found out about the Dolmar thru different blogs on Arboristsite.com. You find the very best advice here easy and by far. I am also looking at replacement chains for a .325 sprocket at Bailey's but the choice is so vast, it's not easy to zero in on what's the best for you. Thanks for saying that you use the 20" bar for reach...that's what I am looking for too (I had a lumbar fusion surgery so I can't bend as easy as I wished I could). When reaching for a log laying on the ground 70% of what I end up doing, not bending as much would be nice I imagine but I don't know (I have a 16" bar right now) and I forgot what it's like with a long bar. Geez I can't wait. I am buying the 346 next week end. The dealer offers it for $460 (Dolmar 5105 for $450) I think it's an acceptable deal. He's been so helpful that I would not mind if he made a bigger margin anyway (but I won't tell him that). I'll just make sure to buy accessories and get tune ups or replacements parts thru him.
Chains, i'll buy thru Bailey's. Any recommendation? Is Carlton the best (for durability and cutting speed) And do you guys know where I can buy some felling dogs? Thanks for your answers.
Pascal


----------



## indiansprings

I own a 346 and purchased a 261 a couple weeks ago. The 261 is definetly a stronger saw than the 346xpne. For a firewood saw imho the 261 is a far better saw.
If you are trimming limbs, cutting out fence rows where handling is most important then the 346 is the saw, it does handle better, more of a finesse saw. The 346xpne was the best 50cc saw I had run until I bought the 261. The 261 is a solid built saw and is the absolutely the smoothest saw I have ever run in 35 years of running saws. It has almost no vibration. It is a torquier saw. I will prolly be replacing the 346xpne I have with another 261. For our firewood business it's just a better fit.
The 346 xpne is an excellent saw, it's kind of like comparing a F-15 to a F-22, both are great designs, the 22 just taking advantage of the latest advances.
The 261's air filtration, anti-vibe, captive bar nuts and overall construction is as good as it gets. Mine came set up with an 18" bar, it came set up at 14,300 rpm from the dealer. I would give it a close look before buying the 346xpne.


----------



## MCW

Oregone said:


> Any recommendation? Is Carlton the best (for durability and cutting speed)



I find Carlton one of the best in 3/8" but only in semi chisel. In full chisel my experience would say that RSC is slightly better and Oregon LGX is also good.
In .325" I'm not so sure as I don't use it on any of my saws.


----------



## SawTroll

Brian VT said:


> I'm not familiar with the filter on the 346XP, but almost all the saws I own use flocked filters like the one you saw on the Dolmar.
> My Dolmar also came with a nylon-screened filter which is intended for winter use (snow = less dust).
> I have nothing against the 346XP. They may even offer a flocked filter for it.
> I just wanted to point out that flocked filter probably filters better than a nylon screen.



One flocked and two different ("summer" and "winter") mesh ones are availiable for the 346xp. They are for different conditions.

The pre-filtration done by the flywheel fan is the main clue with the Husky filtration system - very little dust actually reaches the filter area at all. 
The 261 has a copy of that system, the 5105 doesn't, so the performance of the filter itself is much more critical on that saw.


----------



## MCW

SawTroll said:


> The pre-filtration done by the flywheel fan is the main clue with the Husky filtration system - very little dust actually reaches the filter area at all.
> The 261 has a copy of that system, the 5105 doesn't, so the performance of the filter itself is much more critical on that saw.



Actually Sawtroll the Husky filtration system does not seem to keep the ultra fines at bay such as dead Redgum dust but does work very very well on ejecting larger particles away from the filter.
In fact the Husky system is far worse than the Dolmar HD system on the 7900's etc in this regard.


----------



## SawTroll

MCW said:


> Actually Sawtroll the Husky filtration system does not seem to keep the ultra fines at bay such as dead Redgum dust but does work very very well on ejecting larger particles away from the filter.
> In fact the Husky system is far worse than the Dolmar HD system on the 7900's etc in this regard.


 
Which Husky models are you referring to?

The saws discussed here are 50cc ones, not the ol' 288 and 3120 (they don't have that system).


----------



## Kemper

:deadhorse:


----------



## Chaz1

Just wanted to say im my opinion you can not go wrong with the 346xp. It's flat out as reliable a saw as you can get. I had an ms260 that was very finicky. Good saw but was, well, finicky!! Can't speak for the Dolmar. Never run one. As for the 261,never run that either. Probably will be a good saw as well but just hasn't been around long enough to prove it's reliability. (I don't buy products that are early in their production life) I also own a 372xp but I always reach for the 346 first. It's just so much fun to run. Amazing what that little saw can do.


----------



## JJay03

In my area its the opposite the husky dealer is high in price and the stihl dealer is reasonable and very easy to get along with. I have not priced a 261 yet though maybe I should call and see what they want for one. Every time I see a husky in person I dont care for the plasticky look of it but I cant knock them cause I havnt run a pro model husky yet. When I got my saw it was between the MS361 and the 357XP and the 361 was the cheaper of the 2 and seemed like the better deal. Now that I got the 361 I cant say enough good things about it.
346xp seems like one of the best huskys tho even most Stihl guys on here own one.


----------



## 04ultra

Russo's power equipment .......Shiller park IL. is a big dealer and has great prices ...




.


----------



## sunfish

> I am buying the 346 next week end. The dealer offers it for $460 (Dolmar 5105 for $450) I think it's an acceptable deal. He's been so helpful that I would not mind if he made a bigger margin anyway (but I won't tell him that). I'll just make sure to buy accessories and get tune ups or replacements parts thru him.
> Chains, i'll buy thru Bailey's. Any recommendation? Is Carlton the best (for durability and cutting speed) And do you guys know where I can buy some felling dogs? Thanks for your answers.
> Pascal


That's a very good price on the 346, I just paid $475 for my second one, which was $25 off.

As far as chain, why not buy it from the dealer? My dealer is about the same price as Baliey's. Carlton is good chain, but not the best. I like Stihl and Oregon chain. Stihl stays sharp a bit longer, but Oregon is easier to sharpen, hand filing. I also prefer semi-chisel for my uses (firewood and thinning). It stays sharper longer and is easier to touch-up if I hit a rock.


----------



## Terry Syd

Matt, I agree on the Husky system not keeping the fine dust out of the 'airbox'. Big stuff yes, but not the fine stuff that causes the problems.

In fact, I just went ahead and blocked off the 'air injection' system and run two holes in the back of the cover that lead to an oil soaked sponge (old dirtbike trick). The sponge picks up most of the fine stuff that impacts against it.

My saw (450) is based on the smaller 445. Add the big bore and the cooling fins have extra work. Then start sucking more air off of the flywheel fins with the bigger bore and some mods for more flow and my engine temps were getting hot enough where I had to use a fat mixture to keep the engine together. The more power (and heat) I produced, the less air I had available to cool the engine. 

The air injection is a good concept, but it didn't work out on my modified saw.


----------



## nmurph

260- (i own an 026 ) lighter, older, weaker, doesn't handle as well as a 346 (IMO)- 

5100-(had one on extended loan to me) great saw, nice power (maybe more torque but less snappy than a 346), there were issues with set-up (or lack thereof) from the dealers, doesn't handle as well as the 346, heavier than a 346/260---5105 is an improved edition

346- (i own both NE and OE models) middle weight of the three, best handling, great power, snappy throttle, takes very well to a MM and/or porting.

261- heavier, stronger, better filtration, handling may not be a good as a 346, lack of availibility


----------



## indiansprings

The filtration improvement on the 261 is clearly a "reverse" engineered Husky style air system, but Stihl has taken it even a step better with the twist on/off automotive canister style system they are using, it's a step up from the standard 346xpne setup. It's not that it is a big deal for someone who maintains their saws.
I've never had an issue with the old flocked style Stihl filters as red oak and hickory really doesn't create that many fines unless it's been dead for a long time. We blow ours out at the end of everyday anyway.
If you don't work on your own saws dealer support would be a huge factor. I gave 510.00 for my 261 and with the purchase of a six pack of ultra mix the warranty coverage went to two years.
The 346 really shines with a 16" bar, really you can't go wrong with any of them if your just cutting your own wood. Be safe.


----------



## MCW

SawTroll said:


> Which Husky models are you referring to?
> 
> The saws discussed here are 50cc ones, not the ol' 288 and 3120 (they don't have that system).



365, 385XP, 390XP, 395XP...

The 365 filter will keep the fines out even though they are still managing to make it onto the filter but the other models have issues with the fines going through the filter media as well.
The Husky system, although better than Stihl, is not capable of keeping the ultra fine dust out like we get out here. Good on big chips, no good on really small stuff. When you have a good look at the air injection setup it's easy to see that the higher the particle mass, the higher the chance of them being ejected away from the filter.


----------



## SawTroll

indiansprings said:


> The filtration improvement on the 261 is clearly a "reverse" engineered Husky style air system, but Stihl has taken it even a step better with the twist on/off automotive canister style system they are using, it's a step up from the standard 346xpne setup. It's not that it is a big deal for someone who maintains their saws. ....



It isn't a big deal, but Stihl have taken it too far, adding bulk and weight in the process. :msp_laugh:


----------



## SawTroll

MCW said:


> 365, 385XP, 390XP, 395XP...
> 
> The 365 filter will keep the fines out even though they are still managing to make it onto the filter but the other models have issues with the fines going through the filter media as well.
> The Husky system, although better than Stihl, is not capable of keeping the ultra fine dust out like we get out here. Good on big chips, no good on really small stuff. When you have a good look at the air injection setup it's easy to see that the higher the particle mass, the higher the chance of them being ejected away from the filter.


 
We know from before that your conditions are quite a bit out of the ordinary for most of us. Your _ultra fine dust _is not an issue for most of us.


----------



## WACutter

nmurph said:


> 260- (i own an 026 ) lighter, older, weaker, doesn't handle as well as a 346 (IMO)-
> 
> 5100-(had one on extended loan to me) great saw, nice power (maybe more torque but less snappy than a 346), there were issues with set-up (or lack thereof) from the dealers, doesn't handle as well as the 346, heavier than a 346/260---5105 is an improved edition
> 
> 346- (i own both NE and OE models) middle weight of the three, best handling, great power, snappy throttle, takes very well to a MM and/or porting.
> 
> 261- heavier, stronger, better filtration, handling may not be a good as a 346, lack of availibility


_______________

This pretty much hits it on the head. I would add that in my experience, the 260 has been the most reliable of all of the above saws (sans the 261 as I have only played with it briefly). I also agree that the 5100 has a little more torque than the 346's and 260.


----------



## indiansprings

Trying to be 100% objective here, the 346 with a 16" does clearly handle better.
For the real purpose of a 50cc saw limbing and trimming it can't be beat.

But................ The 346 just imho has felt like an XP xtra plastic, maybe it's because I'm old, starting with an 028 in 1978, the 032's, XL925, the 038 series, real heavy rugged built like a tank saws. The 346 as great as it performs has always lacked in feeling like it's built with the rugged construction I have become accustom too.

The 261 "feels" like it is built like the saws of old, like a tank, solid, feels less plasticly if that makes any sense. It is soooooooo smooth you don't notice the weight gain. It really takes the 50cc saw to the next level, if my memory serves my correctly it feels like it has the power of a 361 when they came out of the box before they are broke in good. It would make a homeowner one hell of a firewood saw for his own use. With a MM this saw won't have any issue running a 20" bar with authority. Mine is set up with an 18" and I'm glad I got it that way instead of a 16". If a guy is older, needs a lighter saw, that is as close to vibration free as it gets they need to run one. To me it's like riding in a 65 Ford Mustang (346) nimble quick, kind of a spartan cheap interior and then getting in a 2010 SS Camaro, quiet, refined, smooth, stronger, a more solid feel.
Troll if you run one, as sophisticated and refined as you are it just may change you mind.


----------



## sunfish

> *indiansprings* But................ The 346 just imho has felt like an XP xtra plastic, maybe it's because I'm old, starting with an 028 in 1978, the 032's, XL925, the 038 series, real heavy rugged built like a tank saws. The 346 as great as it performs has always lacked in feeling like it's built with the rugged construction I have become accustom too.



I'm not doubting the quality of the 261, but both saws have about the same amount of Plastic. Maybe it's the 346 being a good bit smaller feelling?

Your old Mustang vs new Camaro is the way I felt when I replaced my old Pouland 3400 with a 346xp 10 years ago. Except more like old Camaro replaced by new Mustang GT, :msp_ohmy:


----------



## D&B Mack

CentaurG2 said:


> The ms261 is stihl a myth in my neck of the woods and will be until dealers clean out inventory of the ms260.


 
My 261 just came in. I think we may have the same distributor, might want to check with your shop.


----------



## D&B Mack

Oregone said:


> "Simple, the standard filtration on the 5100-S is garbage (and I believe similar on the 5105) "
> 
> 
> I do not have experience with the Dolmar filter but looking at it next to the 346XP, I was not overwhelmed...it's made of felt plus has some foam on the carb hole and did not look too well thought out...more of an after-thought and half-ass fix to me. So I came to the same conclusion as yours (albeit...without actually running it thru a field test).


 
My 5100 filter stays clean for a very long time and no problems cleaning it when it does dirty-up. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## JJay03

If the 361 cures cancer what does the 261 cure?


----------



## indiansprings

Sunfish, that's a good analogy. I hope guys don't get me wrong the 346 is one hell of a saw, nothing wrong with it at all. I think it's what your used too. So many of the old Stihls I grew up on just felt like tanks, really solid, kind of like when I was issued a M-16 after carrying a M-14, it just felt different.


----------



## D&B Mack

JJay03 said:


> If the 361 cures cancer what does the 261 cure?


 
Not sure, but can tell you what it doesn't cure... diarrhea of the mouth.


----------



## JJay03

indiansprings said:


> Sunfish, that's a good analogy. I hope guys don't get me wrong the 346 is one hell of a saw, nothing wrong with it at all. I think it's what your used too. So many of the old Stihls I grew up on just felt like tanks, really solid, kind of like when I was issued a M-16 after carrying a M-14, it just felt different.


 I feel the same way about the husky but I dont have the experience with them to back it up. The stihl just feels really solid like it would run forever.


----------



## SawTroll

D&B Mack said:


> My 5100 filter stays clean for a very long time and no problems cleaning it when it does dirty-up. Just my 2 cents.


 
I never had any real problems with the filter(s) of my 5100S, but it needs frequent cleaning both inside and outside - a lot more frequent than on the 346xp etc


----------



## D&B Mack

SawTroll said:


> We know from before that your conditions are quite a bit out of the ordinary for most of us. Your _ultra fine dust _is not an issue for most of us.


 
When my guys have that problem, I tell them to stop and sharpen their chain.


----------



## THALL10326

Oregone said:


> Waoh..that's a lot of replies in little time. This is exciting. I love to hear opinions about the subject and all advices are very welcome. One that sticks to my mind is from CentaurG2 about how I will use it and it's making me stick to the 346XP. The handle had ridges and felt smaller but that's easily fixable with some nice tape or rope plus the width is less than the dolmar and it flips around easier as if its center of gravity feels higher or more in the center of the handle arc. I will definitely open the muffler and remove the cat or buy the non-cat version from Bailey's. I know there are tons of threads on the subject and I probably have read hundreds already but I never tire to hear on the subject and what's not fun about rekindling the old Husky-stihl rivalry ?. I love to hear the arguments This is healthy mischief.. No one is getting hurt.(except a bit of pride here and there maybe) I think I've become an anti-Stihl at this point just because of the stigmata associated with it...the dealer was just not friendly at all and it was as if I was not worthy or something. Felt like I was driving into a Mercedes Dealership with a Ford escort and getting the look! The are yopu worthy of my ssuperior product look. *The MS 260 felt heavy and bulky and not that good looking anyway. *Regarding buying both Husky and dolmar...I want to buy a small baby top handle one eventually but my budget is not limitless....For now, I'll just let my friend use my old Mc Culloch (it's a 35cc) so I look like the hero with my 346 XP while he looks like the putz....eh ehe he :



LOL, oh my you just admitted your FOS and really have no clue what your talking about but thats alright, most buyers don't so its all good. The 260 is lighter than the 346 and its noticable just by picking it up. Your probably right however about the Stihl dealer. They are a bunch of orenry bas-tards...


----------



## THALL10326

SawTroll said:


> It isn't a big deal, but Stihl have taken it too far, adding bulk and weight in the process. :msp_laugh:



Troll your a hard man to please. You always complained the 260 was a old outdated desgin with poor filtration, poor anti-vib and lackluster performance compared to the 346. Now they have topped the 346 in power, flitration, anti-vib, easier on fuel and really pounced it on looks, yes that 261 is that pretty, and here you are still complaining, take a Midol please,:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Oregone

Hey...you're right, I have no clue what I am talking about. That's why I am here playing like I know something so that all those who really know (no shortage of them kind here) can beam their shining beacon of knowledge/opinions/views/bias on my dim lights. It's all good. I love to hear opinions. They are all valid...very much subjective and brand biased of course but when all the dust settles, I get it. I intellectually know exactly what the difference between a 346 XP and a MS 261 is even if I never tried one. I am book smart about the subject without ever taking a course...all that's left is for me to decide wether I prefer blondes or brunettes and for that...only a test drive can tell you, an extended test drive at that. I suspect it's mostly subjective stuff, just like a woman...one man's poison is someone else's perfume. So far my nose takes me to the husqvarna, Stihl dealer ruined the taste of the 261.
346 xp Might be a blonde
.:msp_cool:


FOS...what the heck does does it mean? Freedom of speech, right?
Faint Object Spectrograph
Feature-oriented scanning
Freedom of speech
Factor of safety in mechanical and structural engineering.
Fabric OS, Brocade Fibre Channel operating system (computing)
FOS/NT - flight operations software from CTA
Fructooligosaccharide
Future Office System as used by the Crown Office and Procurator Fiscal Service and developed by Anite
Financial Ombudsman Service - Financial Ombudsman Service
FOS Open Scouting - Federatie voor Open Scoutisme België


----------



## THALL10326

Oregone said:


> Hey...you're right, I have no clue what I am talking about. That's why I am here playing like I know something so that all those who really know (no shortage of them kind here) can beam their shining beacon of knowledge/opinions/views/bias on my dim lights. It's all good. I love to hear opinions. They are all valid...very much subjective and brand biased of course but when all the dust settles, I get it. I intellectually know exactly what the difference between a 346 XP and a MS 261 is even if I never tried one. I am book smart about the subject without ever taking a course...all that's left is for me to decide wether I prefer blondes or brunettes and for that...only a test drive can tell you, an extended test drive at that. I suspect it's mostly subjective stuff, just like a woman...one man's poison is someone else's perfume. So far my nose takes me to the husqvarna, Stihl dealer ruined the taste of the 261.
> 346 xp Might be a blonde
> .:msp_cool:
> 
> 
> FOS...what the heck does does it mean? Freedom of speech, right?
> Faint Object Spectrograph
> Feature-oriented scanning
> Freedom of speech
> Factor of safety in mechanical and structural engineering.
> Fabric OS, Brocade Fibre Channel operating system (computing)
> FOS/NT - flight operations software from CTA
> Fructooligosaccharide
> Future Office System as used by the Crown Office and Procurator Fiscal Service and developed by Anite
> Financial Ombudsman Service - Financial Ombudsman Service
> FOS Open Scouting - Federatie voor Open Scoutisme België



Well I was like you once, I came to here to play though when I came I knew what I was talking about even though many times I pretended I didn't just to have alittle fun. 

Ya want a 346 get a 346, I got one. I like mine. However the 260 is lighter, just stating fact pilgrim. Far as the 261 verses the 346 you do not know exactly what the differances are but thats ok too. There are many differances between the two and the majority of the plus's go to the 261, its only drawback is its a bit heavier. Other than the weight the 346 is playing second fiddle, I know, I gotem both. I'm sure Husky will come out with a strato 50 cc soon and get right back in the mix of things and thats good. When they are competing everyone gets better saws at the user end. Even so I still like my 346. I've always liked it and will continue to do so. So getcha one, you'll like yours too.

FOS means, welllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll, its short for men who get to arguing, fussing, sometimes playing around and one says to the other your full of schit. Easier to type FOS,LOLOL


----------



## SawTroll

THALL10326 said:


> Troll your a hard man to please. You always complained the 260 was a old outdated desgin with poor filtration, poor anti-vib and lackluster performance compared to the 346. Now they have topped the 346 in power, flitration, anti-vib, easier on fuel and really pounced it on looks, yes that 261 is that pretty, and here you are still complaining, take a Midol please,:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



The problem is that they created a bulky and heavy saw that doesn't really fit the purpose of the 50cc class - but it still is 50cc. A 50cc saw should be nimble for use in the woods, not just another "firewood" saw for cutting up logs in the yard - you can just as well use larger saws for that.

I am not after converting any Stihl fans, I just tell it like it is when someone ask!


----------



## THALL10326

SawTroll said:


> The problem is that they created a bulky and heavy saw that doesn't really fit the purpose of the 50cc class - but it still is 50cc. A 50cc saw should be nimble for use in the woods, not just another "firewood" saw for cutting up logs in the yard - you can as well use larger saws for that.
> 
> I am not after converting any Stihl fans, I just tell it like it is when someone ask!



Thats according to you. Remember ole boy that outdated 260 outsold the 346, in fact that old outdated saw outsold all pro saws in the world. See it goes to prove the majority don't agree with your opinion of what a saw should or should not be. No fear though ole boy, as always I value your opinion even if sales prove otherwise,LOLOL


----------



## indiansprings

Ole' Tommy how true. With the 346xp and the 261 unless you've used both of them side by side, the paper specs don't tell the story. I'm just a dumb firewood hack that lives out in the sticks trying to scrape by selling a little firewood, don't know much about them, they are just a tool to me that makes me a little change to feed myself. 
I do know Stihl hit it out of the park with this one. I do know list to list price there is only about 51.00 difference. 51.00 divided by the twenty years the family will get out of the tool equates to roughly .22 cents a month to own the better tool.
A guy that is all read up will also take care of the current promotion to buy a six pack of ultra mix and double his warranty to two years on the saw. lol
He'll be happy with the 346 it a great saw.......until he saws with a 261.hehe


----------



## JJay03

I think this is over with he is getting the 346 im sure. Let us know how you like.


----------



## THALL10326

indiansprings said:


> Ole' Tommy how true. With the 346xp and the 261 unless you've used both of them side by side, the paper specs don't tell the story. I'm just a dumb firewood hack that lives out in the sticks trying to scrape by selling a little firewood, don't know much about them, they are just a tool to me that makes me a little change to feed myself.
> I do know Stihl hit it out of the park with this one. I do know list to list price there is only about 51.00 difference. 51.00 divided by the twenty years the family will get out of the tool equates to roughly .22 cents a month to own the better tool.
> A guy that is all read up will also take care of the current promotion to buy a six pack of ultra mix and double his warranty to two years on the saw. lol
> He'll be happy with the 346 it a great saw.......until he saws with a 261.hehe



True, he will love a 346, if thats what he wants he should get one. I like mine alot. However I'm not to be fooled by those thinking its miles ahead of a 261 because its a tad lighter, fact is thats the only advantage it pocesses, it lacks slightly behind everywhere else but even in saying that the 346 still a great saw. I've always liked my 346 but you know the ole saying, there's a new kid on the block now creating a fuss, I say great, more good saws for us. He didn't like that sorry ole Stihl dealer though, can't blame him for that,haha 

Yeah the double warranty with the Ultra oil thing is a pretty good deal. I ordered a boatload of Ultra for I know its gonna be rolling out the door now.


----------



## THALL10326

JJay03 said:


> I think this is over with he is getting the 346 im sure. Let us know how you like.



I agree, he's buying a 346 for sure, good for him, he'll like it...


----------



## Oregone

You are right...I did make up my mind about buying the 346XP. At $460, it's not like I am buying a car or a house anyway. I know it will be overkill for my needs anyway. It will do jussssst fine until the next Huskvarna"Strato" model shows . Or I can always go over the next friendly Stihl dealer, (is that in Wisonsin,Texas or South africa?) to get the MS 262 turbo (check it out on line...it's the new model...ok Mr dealer it does not exist....YET). I think you guys are all farm equipment dealers, loggers or into some professional wood related venture, I am just a hobbyist who has fallen in love with cutting wood using the dangerous tool that does it free hand. And since none of my business is at risk here, I am just playing around...for you it's much more vital if you invest tons of time and money in it.

Main reason I will stick with the 364 XP is that it felt like the most tossable of all 3 saws and since I am often climbing in between fallen trunks and cutting at angles I probably shouldn't...sawtroll confirmed to me what I suspected all along after holding one...it's the saw for forest situation and tricky cuts. If I had a sawhorse and could always cut in the wide open, I'd probably look more seriously at the ms 261 or the Dolmar.

Honestly, It's been a great honor to have all of you step by and leave insightful comments. Thank you. I'll make sure to post some nice shots of this new toy when I get it. I am pretty good at taking pictures, you should enjoy new angles and more comments from the peanut gallery(me, myself and I) on that 346XP. I have other hobbies too .photography is one of them... here are some pictures I took if you care to learn a bit about me (soon to come...folder with chips flying next to nice bright orange E*x*tra *P*lastic) ...http://photo.net/photos/pascalAgneray


----------



## Jtheo

indiansprings said:


> Sunfish, that's a good analogy. I hope guys don't get me wrong the 346 is one hell of a saw, nothing wrong with it at all. I think it's what your used too. So many of the old Stihls I grew up on just felt like tanks, really solid, kind of like when I was issued a M-16 after carrying a M-14, it just felt different.



I can relate here. The older Sach Dolmar saws that I run for so long were heavy but solid and reliable.

The M14, I loved that weapon, and the M16, a POS compared to the 14.


----------



## Oregone

The M14, I loved that weapon, and the M16, a POS compared to the 14.[/QUOTE]

Jtheo, You're from the deep south, you mean like the deep south in the movie "little nicky"?:devil:


----------



## Andyshine77

Anyone that thinks the 261 is really all that better than a 346 is blowing hot air. Sure the 261 is a bit more powerful, but only a stop watch can really tell, as ones perception plays too big of a role here. 

Oregone you can't tell the difference in power with your hands, people who lean Stihl are letting it get to them, end of story. The 261 is a great saw, but so is the 346 and I personally like the feel of it better, you'll love it.


----------



## SawTroll

Andyshine77 said:


> .... The 261 is a great saw, but so is the 346 and I personally like the feel of it better, you'll love it.



I believe that is very true, and all that have handled both say about same - the handling is the main difference!


It is far from a surprice, you don't even have to handle the saws to know, if you know what to look for in the design.........


----------



## MCW

SawTroll said:


> We know from before that your conditions are quite a bit out of the ordinary for most of us. Your _ultra fine dust _is not an issue for most of us.



Just remember though Sawtroll when you make comments, as with many other well respected members here people listen. There are also newer Australian members here that listen as well, and to be honest, if they listened to most filtration comments on this forum they would be buying saws equipped with filter setups that they will be disappointed with. This is not just a high rainfall, softwood, forestry forum where people deal only with woodchips the size of their head. I mean I read all the hype here about Husky filtration systems yet both of my 390XP's have to be oiled to keep dust out, and not even dead Redgum but green Casuarina which has monstrous particles compared to Redgum and doesn't even rate on the bad wood radar normally! This is with the HD filter setup too.



SawTroll said:


> I never had any real problems with the filter(s) of my 5100S, but it needs frequent cleaning both inside and outside - a lot more frequent than on the 346xp etc



If you've never had problems with your 5100-S filter but have to frequently clean it on the inside I'd say you do actually have problems?



D&B Mack said:


> When my guys have that problem, I tell them to stop and sharpen their chain.



Not that simple in some woods. Sorry to turn this into a filter debate but I've posted a few vids on Youtube with some of our dead hardwoods and have received so many "sharpen your chain" comments it makes me laugh. Even when I've plainly stated it was brand new, out of the box chain 



SawTroll said:


> The problem is that they created a bulky and heavy saw that doesn't really fit the purpose of the 50cc class - but it still is 50cc. A 50cc saw should be nimble for use in the woods, not just another "firewood" saw for cutting up logs in the yard - you can just as well use larger saws for that.



We'll wait and see what the 346XP's replacement weighs when Husky goes strato. I think weight and balance between models are highly overrated on 50cc saws - lets be honest, they're all lightweights. My opinion only but if people think a few ounces are going to ruin their day they probably shouldn't be running saws. Weight distibution does however make a noticable difference on top handles when using one handed but with two hands on the saw you'd never notice. Everybody on this forum could run either a 260, 346, 5100-S, and 261 for the same number of hours in a day and not be any worse for wear. You may find a preference from one saw to the other in regard to power, cutting ability etc, even sound, but balance is highly subjective. To me my 5100-S feels good, and the 260 I played with felt good too. I'm sure a 346 would be lovely and I may even get a grin picking up a 261  In fact a 261 is on my shortlist and "may" even replace the 5100-S one day.

Maybe my thoughts don't count though as when I use my 3120 every saw on earth feels light  (OK, maybe not the old metal ones  )


----------



## super3

MCW, now why did you have to go and be all practical about it?


----------



## MCW

super3 said:


> MCW, now why did you have to go and be all practical about it?


 
Sorry mate, my bad... :byebye:


----------



## formula_pilot

Practical is not any fun, how can a guy like me make a decision on a saw without reading hundreds of threads that argue over the finer points on each model? The dealers around here know almost nothing about the models, I would be lost without this site. 


I love the 346XP NE by the way. I had a bad shoulder last year, and I was able to cut my wood all season with the 346 without aggravating the injury. It can buck decent size wood when asked to, even if it really is designed as a limbing saw. 

My only complaint is, if you set the 346 down when it is running, it often flops over on its side. Not sure why that bothers me, but it does. Really great saw to run.


----------



## sunfish

formula_pilot said:


> Practical is not any fun, how can a guy like me make a decision on a saw without reading hundreds of threads that argue over the finer points on each model? The dealers around here know almost nothing about the models, I would be lost without this site.
> 
> 
> I love the 346XP NE by the way. I had a bad shoulder last year, and I was able to cut my wood all season with the 346 without aggravating the injury. *It can buck decent size wood when asked to, even if it really is designed as a limbing saw. *
> 
> My only complaint is, if you set the 346 down when it is running, it often flops over on its side. Not sure why that bothers me, but it does. Really great saw to run.


 
You're right, the saw is much more than a limbing saw. When I bought my 
first 346xp 10 years ago, I thought it was a small, high performance 
firewood saw and have used it as such. Was having back and tendinitis 
trouble back then and needed light weight. I got better, but kept using the 
little saw. I have no use for a limbing saw, never heard of such until I found 
this place. I do cut up the limbs, but also the whole tree with the little saw.

Yes, it will roll over sometimes, cause it's bottom it so slim. 
Never has bothered me.


----------



## Brian VT

formula_pilot said:


> My only complaint is, if you set the 346 down when it is running, it often flops over on its side. Not sure why that bothers me, but it does.


That would bother the hell out of me. That's something you wouldn't notice in the showroom, either. Good info !


----------



## sunfish

Brian VT said:


> That would bother the hell out of me. That's something you wouldn't notice in the showroom, either. Good info !


 
Mine doesn't do it on level ground, but will on a slope, clutch side downhill. I rarely set it down while running. Not a problem for me, the slimness and light weight are the payoff...
There is no such thing as perfect!


----------



## D&B Mack

MCW said:


> Not that simple in some woods. Sorry to turn this into a filter debate but I've posted a few vids on Youtube with some of our dead hardwoods and have received so many "sharpen your chain" comments it makes me laugh. Even when I've plainly stated it was brand new, out of the box chain


 
I just meant it as a joke and I know there are actually situations for a fine dust. It is just a running joke here especially for newbs.


----------



## Jtheo

Oregone said:


> The M14, I loved that weapon, and the M16, a POS compared to the 14.


 
Jtheo, You're from the deep south, you mean like the deep south in the movie "little nicky"?:devil:[/QUOTE]

Didn't see that movie, but the Deep South, like in Alabama, once the Capital of the Confederacy.


----------



## SawTroll

Well, it is obvious that the perception of when there is a problem vary to some extent......:rockn:.


----------



## bcorradi

Great post MCW.


----------



## Oregone

hillbilly22 said:


> Hey man, whichever saw you do get consider gettin it ported. The 346 ports out awesome! Its like they say, that once you run a ported saw you will not want a stock saw anymore. Ive found that to be very true.........


 
Hillbilly22,
Do you know where I can find info, book or some specifics on how to port a 346 XP. You say that once you go ported you don't go back...I tend to believe that.:msp_w00t:


----------



## 04ultra

MCW said:


> Just remember though Sawtroll when you make comments, as with many other well respected members here people listen. There are also newer Australian members here that listen as well, and to be honest, if they listened to most filtration comments on this forum they would be buying saws equipped with filter setups that they will be disappointed with. This is not just a high rainfall, softwood, forestry forum where people deal only with woodchips the size of their head. I mean I read all the hype here about Husky filtration systems yet both of my 390XP's have to be oiled to keep dust out, and not even dead Redgum but green Casuarina which has monstrous particles compared to Redgum and doesn't even rate on the bad wood radar normally! This is with the HD filter setup too.
> 
> 
> 
> If you've never had problems with your 5100-S filter but have to frequently clean it on the inside I'd say you do actually have problems?
> 
> 
> 
> Not that simple in some woods. Sorry to turn this into a filter debate but I've posted a few vids on Youtube with some of our dead hardwoods and have received so many "sharpen your chain" comments it makes me laugh. Even when I've plainly stated it was brand new, out of the box chain
> 
> 
> 
> We'll wait and see what the 346XP's replacement weighs when Husky goes strato. I think weight and balance between models are highly overrated on 50cc saws - lets be honest, they're all lightweights. My opinion only but if people think a few ounces are going to ruin their day they probably shouldn't be running saws. Weight distibution does however make a noticable difference on top handles when using one handed but with two hands on the saw you'd never notice. Everybody on this forum could run either a 260, 346, 5100-S, and 261 for the same number of hours in a day and not be any worse for wear. You may find a preference from one saw to the other in regard to power, cutting ability etc, even sound, but balance is highly subjective. To me my 5100-S feels good, and the 260 I played with felt good too. I'm sure a 346 would be lovely and I may even get a grin picking up a 261  In fact a 261 is on my shortlist and "may" even replace the 5100-S one day.
> 
> Maybe my thoughts don't count though as when I use my 3120 every saw on earth feels light  (OK, maybe not the old metal ones  )


 
Wow some one who actually cuts wood.........:msp_smile::msp_smile:


----------



## Oregone

Jtheo said:


> Jtheo, You're from the deep south, you mean like the deep south in the movie "little nicky"?:devil:



Didn't see that movie, but the Deep South, like in Alabama, once the Capital of the Confederacy.[/QUOTE]

Little nicky(Adam Sandler) is the son of the devil(Harvey Keitel) and when he is shipped to earth by his dad..some chick asks him where he's from (his mouth is all crooked and he has a funny accent). So Nicky after some reflection says "yeah! I am from the South, the deep South" (and that cracks him up) You just have to see the movie. It's a goofy but the scene when they get high with his 2 worshippers in the semi gay roomate's apartment has some really funny moments.:


----------



## 04ultra

Oregone 


Stop on over by Russo power ...You might just get a great deal on a Husky or Stihl....


----------



## Oregone

04ultra said:


> Oregone
> 
> 
> Stop on over by Russo power ...You might just get a great deal on a Husky or Stihl....


 
I checked Russo in Schiller park on line...no mention of the MS261 or the 346 XP. I feel loyal to the A1 repair store in Elgin since the guy spent so much time with me already plus I know that $460 for a 346 XP is a decent deal. This guy needs to make a profit to make a living and if he makes the extra effort, he totally deserves my business. As a matter of fact, I highly recommend this place..they sell lawn equipment and repair it. It's him, his wife and his father in law running a small place off the beaten path. Nice people, you'll like doing business there.


----------



## 04ultra

Oregone said:


> I checked Russo in Schiller park on line...no mention of the MS261 or the 346 XP. I feel loyal to the A1 repair store in Elgin since the guy spent so much time with me already plus I know that $460 for a 346 XP is a decent deal. This guy needs to make a profit to make a living and if he makes the extra effort, he totally deserves my business. As a matter of fact, I highly recommend this place..they sell lawn equipment and repair it. It's him, his wife and his father in law running a small place off the beaten path. Nice people, you'll like doing business there.


 
Russo has awesome prices ..My sis live's in that area and I get free delivery too WI...LOL


----------



## MCW

04ultra said:


> Wow some one who actually cuts wood.........:msp_smile::msp_smile:



Who? Where? I only make out mate, I've never started a chainsaw in my life...


----------



## kamp45

*Husqvarna 346xp cat muffler?*

Yesterday i purchased a new husqvarns 346xp e-tech with a .325 20" bar (09)model. I had intended to get the non cat version but alas the dealer made me such a deal i could not pass it up $410.00. Can someone tell me if it is possible to remove the muffler and take the cat out? any ideas.


----------



## Oregone

kamp45 said:


> Yesterday i purchased a new husqvarns 346xp e-tech with a .325 20" bar (09)model. I had intended to get the non cat version but alas the dealer made me such a deal i could not pass it up $410.00. Can someone tell me if it is possible to remove the muffler and take the cat out? any ideas.


 
https://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=HVP+544+02+83+02&catID=1876

3Sawtroll says it does not matter wether you mount it with 2 or 3 screws but anyway, this unit says that it's fit for the 346XP anyway so you should be good. I think he knows what he is talking about because up there in Norway, when they are not busy cutting trees, or when the winter is too harsh outside, they are busy sharing their experience on the web, lots and lots of experience...it's all good for us, the juniors who need to learn. If you want to keep your muffler unit, check out this site where a guy takes a dolmar muffler apart to remove the cat et TIG weld it back together...one of the coolest thread ever on this site. Pictures tell a lot. BTW...$410 is $50 less than the best deal I found so that should cover for the muffler replacement.:smile-big:


----------



## Oregone

04ultra said:


> Russo has awesome prices ..My sis live's in that area and I get free delivery too WI...LOL


 
You suffer from Computer Aided Design?
I use solidworks all day long so that's what cad is for me.
I don't get it. What is CAD suffering?


----------



## anymanusa

Oregone said:


> You suffer from Computer Aided Design?
> I use solidworks all day long so that's what cad is for me.
> I don't get it. What is CAD suffering?


 
My guess is chainsaw aquisition disorder. Just a guess though.


----------



## Oregone

:yin-yang:


Andyshine77 said:


> Anyone that thinks the 261 is really all that better than a 346 is blowing hot air. Sure the 261 is a bit more powerful, but only a stop watch can really tell, as ones perception plays too big of a role here.
> 
> Oregone you can't tell the difference in power with your hands, people who lean Stihl are letting it get to them, end of story. The 261 is a great saw, but so is the 346 and I personally like the feel of it better, you'll love it.


 
Andy, Thanks.
I have a feeling you are perfectly right. Sawtroll says that in the 50cc category, the point is...*maneuverabilty*. That's what I am looking for first and foremost...a *flickable saw*. I flicked the 260 and dolmar 5105 around and the 346 felt the most balanced easily. It might not stand flat on the ground but I don't care about that. The width of the 346 is compact because it's meant for action, not resting on dirt. I like that...just like a good handling car has a stiff suspension and take turns staying flat when a springy barge cruises leans like a boat when pushed around. Me personally, I prefer to cut wood with the equivalent of a rally car versus a barge. My mind is made up...who needs to cut down general Sherman or do some cutting speed test on a workbench? but everyone needs to be nimble and be able to cut left, right, below, above and that's what matters in the real world (well...my real world at least). A tool should be transparent, disappear from your mind, be part of you. The 346 XP is calling me in that way and I do think that I'll love it. The day a saw weights 1/2 lbs and pulls 10KW..that will be the day full transparency can be experienced but I'll be dead then and so will all of us so for now...I'll settle with the 11 pounders with its 2.7 KW and enjoy every minute of it.


----------



## Oregone

:


anymanusa said:


> My guess is chainsaw aquisition disorder. Just a guess though.


 
that's kind of mean but it the one post that made me laugh out lout, not the fake LOL, I mean laugh out loud for real.
CAD...Chainsaw Aquisition Disorder..it is too funny. He might get pissed reading that though...,maybe that's why it's so freakin funny, us human only laugh from the heart at situation that involve humiliation, ridicule or some form of pain, what's wrong with us? Oh well, it's how it is, we can't remake our sense of humour.I 've teased people in the past in what I thought was good spirits and that got them all bent outta shape so I tread lightly now when it comes to busting chops..especially among strangers and the cyberworld is notoriously full of strange beings.
Look at me...it's Friday night and here I am dealing with my chainsaw infatuation...that can't be normal.


----------



## nmurph

kamp45 said:


> Yesterday i purchased a new husqvarns 346xp e-tech with a .325 20" bar (09)model. I had intended to get the non cat version but alas the dealer made me such a deal i could not pass it up $410.00. Can someone tell me if it is possible to remove the muffler and take the cat out? any ideas.


 
yes.........


http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=163656


----------



## Oregone

In the winter, I cure my wood chopping mania by using the 24x3 Makita belt sander (I killed the last Makita and the other one too..a cheap craftsman) . Just finished to build a little kitchen table, after it was glued I sanded the crap out of it. It's made of 2X4 and 2x 8, $30 worth of wood (same in glue though) this is how it looks like..I think woodsmen will enjoy woodworking in other forms so I decided to post something other than my tree cutiing stuff here.


----------



## outdoortype

*Good Point!*



formula_pilot said:


> Practical is not any fun, how can a guy like me make a decision on a saw without reading hundreds of threads that argue over the finer points on each model? The dealers around here know almost nothing about the models, I would be lost without this site.
> 
> 
> I love the 346XP NE by the way. I had a bad shoulder last year, and I was able to cut my wood all season with the 346 without aggravating the injury. It can buck decent size wood when asked to, even if it really is designed as a limbing saw.
> 
> My only complaint is, if you set the 346 down when it is running, it often flops over on its side. Not sure why that bothers me, but it does. Really great saw to run.


Great Post! This is an important point. I know 3-4 people with bad rotator cuffs and it really has me thinking. I can handle swinging my 60cc saw to reach out and limb for short periods but who knows what's happening inside my shoulders.

By the way, I really enjoyed your video comparison of full chisel vs narrow kerf on the 346.


----------



## SawTroll

Andyshine77 said:


> Anyone that thinks the 261 is really all that better than a 346 is blowing hot air. Sure the 261 is a bit more powerful, but only a stop watch can really tell, as ones perception plays too big of a role here.
> 
> Oregone you can't tell the difference in power with your hands, people who lean Stihl are letting it get to them, end of story. The 261 is a great saw, but so is the 346 and *I personally like the feel of it better, you'll love it*.



That is what a 50cc saw is about, isn't it - bucking in the yard can be left to larger saws!


----------



## 04ultra

435 would save money and weight as a limbing saw....


----------



## Oregone

outdoortype said:


> Great Post! This is an important point. I know 3-4 people with bad rotator cuffs and it really has me thinking. I can handle swinging my 60cc saw to reach out and limb for short periods but who knows what's happening inside my shoulders.
> 
> By the way, I really enjoyed your video comparison of full chisel vs narrow kerf on the 346.


 
I am interested to see that. Where is that video?


----------



## SawTroll

04ultra said:


> 435 would save money and weight as a limbing saw....



A saw that small for "just limbing" doesn't fit me at all - but do as you like! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## 04ultra

*bucking in the yard can be left to larger saws!* .....so spend the money on a bigger saw and get something really lite for limbing...


----------



## Oregone

SawTroll said:


> That is what a 50cc saw is about, isn't it - bucking in the yard can be left to larger saws!


 
I've used only massively heavy Stihl dinosaurs straight from the fatherland for days and days as I grew up and I hated them. I bought a little 35cc Mc Culloch 3 years ago for needed work as I would buy a toothbrush . But then I had a awakening with this baby thing, a chainsaw could actually be fun to use... I bought a property with too many trees all over the place and I have a French friend who came her to help me, he is an expert, he cuts trees to heat his house in France and he is not scared to go up a 50 foot tree. (I do not do that) Since he visited me last fall, I've caught the chainsaw bug. Now when he comes back to finish the job next fall I want to be ready with the best tooling there is...that's where I come from, That's my angle, everybody here has an angle, I smell it as clear as a fat camember under my nose...they could not care less about this thread, it's all about agenda, it's all about who's got the most knowledge, who's most experienced, who has the best dealership to buy from, who holds the microphone at the podium and who's got the balls to defend it . I feel like I am watching some old sumo wreslers talk about past battles...quite amusing but also very endearing to me as a new comer.opcorn:


----------



## THALL10326

Oregone said:


> I've used only massively heavy Stihl dinosaurs straight from the fatherland for days and days as I grew up and I hated them. I bought a little 35cc Mc Culloch 3 years ago for needed work as I would buy a toothbrush . But then I had a awakening with this baby thing, a chainsaw could actually be fun to use... I bought a property with too many trees all over the place and I have a French friend who came her to help me, he is an expert, he cuts trees to heat his house in France and he is not scared to go up a 50 foot tree. (I do not do that) Since he visited me last fall, I've caught the chainsaw bug. Now when he comes back to finish the job next fall I want to be ready with the best tooling there is...that's where I come from, That's my angle, everybody here has an angle, I smell it as clear as a fat camember under my nose...they could not care less about this thread, *it's all about agenda*, it's all about who's got the most knowledge, who's most experienced, who has the best dealership to buy from, who holds the microphone at the podium and who's got the balls to defend it . I feel like I am watching some old sumo wreslers talk about past battles...quite amusing but also very endearing to me as a new comer.opcorn:



Agenda, what agenda you talking about. I sell Stihl and own about 40 Stihls yet I said you should buy the Husky 346, I got one and I like it. I surely can't see any agenda in that. 

So have ya got the 346 yet? That salesman spent alot of time with you, you owe that man a sale..


----------



## Andyshine77

I like both the 346 and 261, yup that's right I swing both ways Ahahaha.

It's also nice to have a light 50cc saw that can limb and buck.

<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/iMRPgHxaVzo" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="640" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/TLJVAR6GmkE" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Oregone

THALL10326 said:


> Agenda, what agenda you talking about. I sell Stihl and own about 40 Stihls yet I said you should buy the Husky 346, I got one and I like it. I surely can't see any agenda in that.
> 
> So have ya got the 346 yet? That salesman spent alot of time with you, you owe that man a sale..


 
I sure do and he he will get my money, and I will get the toy.
Next is using it....that's what I am looking forward to and give some amateur feed back right here.:chainsawguy:


----------



## Andyshine77

Oregone said:


> I sure do and he he will get my money, and I will get the toy.
> Next is using it....that's what I am looking forward to and give some amateur feed back right here.:chainsawguy:


 
Remember, pics and vid or it didn't happen. :biggrin:


----------



## Oregone

umpkin:


Andyshine77 said:


> I like both the 346 and 261, yup that's right I swing both ways Ahahaha.
> 
> It's also nice to have a light 50cc saw that can limb and buck.
> 
> <iframe title="YouTube video player" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/iMRPgHxaVzo" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> 
> <iframe title="YouTube video player" width="640" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/TLJVAR6GmkE" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


 

sh!t fnck man!!! that kicked butt! I really enjoyed watching that.
i HOPE I AM NOT GAY.
(just kiddin') 
Thanks for sharing.
But sthil is not yet my deal even if your clip shows well....I don't do bench lifting, mostly rough housing in woods.
But gotta admit...you look determined when you cut, I would not try to mess wih you.


----------



## tdi-rick

Andyshine77 said:


> I like both the 346 and 261, yup that's right I swing both ways Ahahaha.
> 
> [snip]


 

That's what I like about you André, a bloke that's not afraid to state proudly and loudly his orientation


----------



## tdi-rick

04ultra said:


> Wow some one who actually cuts wood.........:msp_smile::msp_smile:


 

Aww geez, don't encourage him mate, Matt'll go and resurrect the "Today's Job" thread


----------



## Oregone

So...where is the ....." a little farmhouse in the antipodes" ? 
There is no government tracking device on this site (there might be one on your cell phone though):frown:


----------



## Andyshine77

tdi-rick said:


> That's what I like about you André, a bloke that's not afraid to state proudly and loudly his orientation


 
Ahahah :msp_thumbsup::sweet_kiss:


----------



## Oregone

*to andyshine 77*

Hey Andy.
Your name reminds me of a friend I knew in my homeland.
A song came along that made its mark on him and everybody in school about him.
It was a mixed deal, some good, some bad but mostly good in the end.

here are the Lyrics to it

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4BTEFxpVLxE


----------



## Oregone

Andyshine77 said:


> Remember, pics and vid or it didn't happen. :biggrin:


I'll post a video of the 346 in action too.
No nitro, no porting, just plain jane.


----------



## JJay03

Damn that 261 looks strong Andyshine what kind of wood is that you are cutting?


----------



## Andyshine77

JJay03 said:


> Damn that 261 looks strong Andyshine what kind of wood is that you are cutting?


 
The 261 is Brad's saw he built, it's the strongest 50cc saw without a pipe I know of. The wood was black Walnut, it's solid wood, but not nearly as hard as the Ash the 346 was cutting. Nevertheless my 346 is mostly stock and the 261 is way way stronger. I'd say that 261 is as strong as most 70cc saws, no joke.


----------



## indiansprings

I'd say that 261 is as strong as most 70cc saws, no joke.--Andyshine77

Don't doubt that at all. I think my stock 261 with a MM feels as strong as a stock MS 361 pulling a 18" bar. I really was skeptical it outperform the 346, counting myself we have five guys who are involved in the firewood operation, four out of five prefer the 261, to be fair some of it might be the "new" saw syndrome, but everyone has commented on how smooth and torquey it is. I just hope this improvement in Stihl's line up causes Husky to raise the bar again, as we all gain from both companies continually pushing to improve.


----------



## JJay03

Andyshine77 said:


> The 261 is Brad's saw he built, it's the strongest 50cc saw without a pipe I know of. The wood was black Walnut, it's solid wood, but not nearly as hard as the Ash the 346 was cutting. Nevertheless my 346 is mostly stock and the 261 is way way stronger. I'd say that 261 is as strong as most 70cc saws, no joke.


 
By Brad are you talking about blsnelling? I forgot you are from cincy also.


----------



## Andyshine77

JJay03 said:


> By Brad are you talking about blsnelling? I forgot you are from cincy also.


 
Correct, we're friends.


----------



## Andyshine77

indiansprings said:


> I'd say that 261 is as strong as most 70cc saws, no joke.--Andyshine77
> 
> Don't doubt that at all. I think my stock 261 with a MM feels as strong as a stock MS 361 pulling a 18" bar. I really was skeptical it outperform the 346, counting myself we have five guys who are involved in the firewood operation, four out of five prefer the 261, to be fair some of it might be the "new" saw syndrome, but everyone has commented on how smooth and torquey it is. I just hope this improvement in Stihl's line up causes Husky to raise the bar again, as we all gain from both companies continually pushing to improve.



No doubt about it the 261 is smooth powerful saw, it should be as it took Stihl 20+ years to make it lol.


----------



## tdi-rick

Oregone said:


> So...where is the ....." a little farmhouse in the antipodes" ?
> There is no government tracking device on this site (there might be one on your cell phone though):frown:



Half a world away from you blokes where the men are men, the timber's like concrete and we aren't afraid of our Gay mates as they make the best Lattés


----------



## Oregone

I ain't afraid of gay coffee, I am French.
Not my stuff but my belief is that people should be free to be who they are.
Antipodes sounds like vacation to me. I live in Chicago snow land, not too exotic but it has its pluses.
Regarding the MS261, that was my initial pick...there is a great video showing the strato air management in the engine (like X-torq), the pre-filtration system (similar to 346XP) and the soft mount. Filter looks very optimized and well designed, better than dolmar or Husky as a matter fact.
Check it out

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IiIaHBpPvVI

People do have great things to say about this saw but I am still sticking with Husqvarna. If I could find a 261 for less than $500 with a courteous and willing to sell dealer, it would be a different story.


----------



## 04ultra

Oregone said:


> I ain't afraid of gay coffee, I am French.
> Not my stuff but my belief is that people should be free to be who they are.
> Antipodes sounds like vacation to me. I live in Chicago snow land, not too exotic but it has its pluses.
> Regarding the MS261, that was my initial pick...there is a great video showing the strato air management in the engine (like X-torq), the pre-filtration system (similar to 346XP) and the soft mount. Filter looks very optimized and well designed, better than dolmar or Husky as a matter fact.
> Check it out
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IiIaHBpPvVI
> 
> People do have great things to say about this saw but I am still sticking with Husqvarna. If I could find a 261 for less than $500 with a courteous and willing to sell dealer, it would be a different story.


 
You should have stopped in at Russo's .......Husky and Stihl dealer ....You might be suprized at the prices...Was quoted 569.99 for ms-362...ms-660/32' 949.99......not real bad pricing ..


----------



## Oregone

It's not too late actually.
I will probably pay a visit to Russo to see what they have.


----------



## Andyshine77

Oregone said:


> Regarding the MS261, that was my initial pick...there is a great video showing the strato air management in the engine (like X-torq), the pre-filtration system (similar to 346XP) and the soft mount. Filter looks very optimized and well designed, better than dolmar or Husky as a matter fact.
> Check it out.



I'd say the biggest improvement over the 260 is the filtration, It's the best I've seen so far, the Dolmar 7900 HD filter is great as well.


----------



## MCW

Andyshine77 said:


> I'd say the biggest improvement over the 260 is the filtration, It's the best I've seen so far, the Dolmar 7900 HD filter is great as well.



Damn you Andy. That means I may have to order one...


----------



## Oregone

:msp_bored:


Andyshine77 said:


> I like both the 346 and 261, yup that's right I swing both ways Ahahaha.
> 
> It's also nice to have a light 50cc saw that can limb and buck.
> 
> <iframe title="YouTube video player" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/iMRPgHxaVzo" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> 
> <iframe title="YouTube video player" width="640" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/TLJVAR6GmkE" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


 
Andy shine 77,
I know where you come from...it makes me realize that I do not belong here.
I am sorry about that. My purpose with finding the best chainsaw was not a speed issue, it was about reliability, efficiency, tossability, easy to fix, no clogged filters,easy start, etc.....what works best in the field.
Like a good car, not a top fuel. I don't care for fake SUV's, econocars, minivans' however
I owned a WRX sti's Subaru, a Mustang, A Chevy Nova, and might buy a Challenger SRT 8 if not a nissan GTR if I feel a bit nutty but I am not shopping for a nitro boosted , not usable in the street , top fuel dragster 3000 bhp either. 
Middle ground, what's sensible, workable easy yet powerful is my quest, Maybe I just need a top handle fior most of what i NEED after all?
For show, I'd buy the 3120XP but it'd stay in the garage after that.
Wait for my video of a 346 XP though...I've been looking forward to play the dragster queen with a motorized wood cutting thingy and your videos just gave me the motivation to do just that.Yeah I am vain but what rhe hell, that's my amusement right now.
What I am debating about now is what wood I'll use....that walnut looked soft and dry but the ash was wet ...wet is the stuff I usually cut...pine is soft, It'll make the 261 look slow...hmmmm maybe I should do that.
BTW, your husky looks like it has a 0.5" long bar on it...is that for ice carving ?
My baby Mac culloch might have a longer bar than that.
Just kidding..it's the same lenght...16"
I talk sh!t and stuff but I do wish the 346 had a nice round filter like the MS 261, that punny amateur filtre on the Husky does bug me (mentally at least) I don't even own the thing yet...geez.


----------



## Andyshine77

Oregone said:


> :msp_bored:
> 
> Andy shine 77,
> I know where you come from...it makes me realize that I do not belong here.
> I am sorry about that. My purpose with finding the best chainsaw was not a speed issue, it was about reliability, efficiency, tossability, easy to fix, no clogged filters,.....what works best in the field. Like a good car, not a top fuel. I hate SUV's and econocar's or minivans' however I love WRX sti's Mustangs, Camaros, Challengers, but not shopping for a nitro boosted unusable in the street top fuel dragster either. Do you see the middle ground here? the sensible, workable easy yetb powerful deal? Maybe I just want a top handle after all?
> If I want to show off, Then I'll buy the 3120XP.
> Wait for my video of a 346 XP though...I've been looking forward to play the dragster queen with a motorized wood cutting thingy.


 
Sure I see where you're coming from, I have stock saws that are going to stay that way, I actually prefer most things as they come from the factory. Nothing to do with showing off to me, just a little fun, can't wait for your vid.


----------



## Oregone

Andyshine,
I was going to buy the 346XP last week end but more important bills came up and my tax check was delayed (government stuff)
I should be able to buy it this week end. You have me questioning the MS 261 vs 346XP with your video and it bugs me.
In term of weight, is there really a difference? For all day long work, I am debating power against weight.
Would you pick the Stihl over the Husky, honestly?
I am going on 50 (years of age) and my back is the problem. I even considered buying the smallest XP with a rear handle. It's more expensive than the 346...ahh forget that. I will buy the 346. I wish Stihl could have made the 261 lighter instead of heavier than the 260.


----------



## SawTroll

The question really is irrelevant, as the Husky is the only one that are built and handles like a 50cc saw should be! 

Those videos also are mostly irrelevant, as they are only about one saw of each model, in one type and size of wood (that admittedly was inconsistant) and there was no attempt to find the ideal gearing and cutting attachment for each saw. I don't even think the cuts were made on the same day. It is cool to look at, but doesn't really tell you anything, except what happened there and then. 

Also, we don't know how the warm-up and chain sharpening before the cuts were handled.

It takes a lot more effort to make a really relevant comparison!


----------



## THALL10326

SawTroll said:


> The question really is irrelevant, as the Husky is the only one that are built and handles like a 50cc saw should be!
> 
> Those videos also are mostly irrelevant, as they are only about one saw of each model, in one type and size of wood (that admittedly was inconsistant) and there was no attempt to find the ideal gearing and cutting attachment for each saw. I don't even think the cuts were made on the same day. It is cool to look at, but doesn't really tell you anything, except what happened there and then.
> 
> Also, we don't know how the warm-up and chain sharpening before the cuts were handled.
> 
> *It takes a lot more effort to make a really relevant comparison*!



Oh my what have done Sawtroll, it appears you don't practice what you preach. Have you ran a 261 in your own hands to back up your opinion, didn't think so. However ole boy your in luck, I have. I can assure you from running BOTH in pure stock form the 261 has nothing worry about concerning the 346 in the cut. I don't think its alot stronger than the 346 but its obviously just as strong if not a tad more. It pulls extremely well in the cut. 

Far as handling have you cut a stick of wood with a 261 to make any assumtions at all, didn't think so. Your in luck though, I actually found handling the 261 felt lighter and more nimble than the 346 because the wieght is spread out over the entire saw where as the weight of the 346 seems to feel 100% directly below the top handle due to its smaller overall size. As you well know a small 14lb block of lead feels much heavier than a 14 lb saw, the differance being the weight is spread out over the saw. Even so I still like my 346 but for you to say only the Husky is built and handles like a 50cc saw should is non-sense. No fear though I understand your reasoning, yes we know, sales are down,


----------



## weimedog

Oregone said:


> Andyshine,
> I was going to buy the 346XP last week end but more important bills came up and my tax check was delayed (government stuff)
> I should be able to buy it this week end. You have me questioning the MS 261 vs 346XP with your video and it bugs me.
> In term of weight, is there really a difference? For all day long work, I am debating power against weight.
> Would you pick the Stihl over the Husky, honestly?
> I am going on 50 (years of age) and my back is the problem. I even considered buying the smallest XP with a rear handle. It's more expensive than the 346...ahh forget that. I will buy the 346. I wish Stihl could have made the 261 lighter instead of heavier than the 260.


 
You are falling into the trap... My first post is so much more relevant now...I would cut and post but having to step out and see how many pages of pontifications and how many views of those reading every word makes the point better than I can.

I'm past fifty...that Toby Kieth song comes to mind (As Good As I Once Was) and use a variety of saws from time to time..some days perfectly happy with a Husqvarna 272XP made from a box of parts, another a 365 made into a 372...a Jonsered 2094 at times..and a 455 other times..they all put wood in the truck! The entire Stilh vs. Husqvarna thing will drive you nuts if you let it...the entire perfect saw in a price & displacement size will do the same...you can go on and on and its always a moving target as companies evolve their product lines. I can tell you one thing. Never spend a dollar based on what you see in a video! Do your own research...the members here here will inform you on the best way to spend your money as much as your willing to be informed.. If the cool factor is beginning to make an impact and your going to have to wait....why not evaluate something like the Husqvarna 562?


----------



## Chaz1

THALL10326 said:


> Your in luck though, I actually found handling the 261 felt lighter and more nimble than the 346 because the wieght is spread out over the entire saw where as the weight of the 346 seems to feel 100% directly below the top handle due to its smaller overall size:


 
Yeah, like Thall said.....the 261 is yet another FAT STIHL PIG!!!!!!!!


----------



## indiansprings

I'm right at 50, two lower back surgeries/ L4/L5, suffer from a terminal condition called mixed connective tissue disease, and have five stents in from two heart surgeries. I still cut three to four days a week to help the guys out in our firewood business. All jest aside, being totally serious, owning both a 346xpne and 261, I will take a 261 any day in stock form. I was 100% convinced the 346 was the best saw in it's class until I ran the 261. I'm not taking anything away for the 346 it is an excellent saw, but the 261 is better imho. You can't go wrong with either one really, I do think the Stihl saw comes with a better bar as far as oem is concerned. 
I also prefer the way the top cover is secured on the Stihl better. I don't care for the latches. I own Stihl, Husky, Efco and Homelite saws, all are good, some better than others. As well as both saws are built there is little chance they will every need to see a dealer if taken care of and well maintained.


----------



## Andyshine77

Oregone said:


> Andyshine,
> I was going to buy the 346XP last week end but more important bills came up and my tax check was delayed (government stuff)
> I should be able to buy it this week end. You have me questioning the MS 261 vs 346XP with your video and it bugs me.
> In term of weight, is there really a difference? For all day long work, I am debating power against weight.
> Would you pick the Stihl over the Husky, honestly?
> I am going on 50 (years of age) and my back is the problem. I even considered buying the smallest XP with a rear handle. It's more expensive than the 346...ahh forget that. I will buy the 346. I wish Stihl could have made the 261 lighter instead of heavier than the 260.


 
The only way you can tell a weight difference is with a scale period. The handling differences are so small it not worth arguing about, but somehow that doesn't stop anyone here, and most of them haven't even ran the darn saw.:tire: There's no big differences between thees two saws, except the filtration on the 261 is a little better. I like the Husky a little more, but it's only a feel thing. I'll also add the 261 is almost a copy of the 346, it's actually funny how similar these saws are. 

Which saw is better?? The one you buy. Now everybody shut up, go outside and cut some wood for #### sakes.:big_smile::byebye:


----------



## Oregone

I'm past fifty...that Toby Kieth song comes to mind ....why not evaluate something like the Husqvarna 562?[/QUOTE]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ldQrapQ4d0Y
Excellent...I ain't good as I once was but there was a time ....
Your comments about falling in the trap is so valid, it's scary.
However, this is all talk and speculation, when it comes to buying, it's a different story. I've made up my mind on the 346XP for a bunch of reasons but mostly because I owe to the young kid that spent so much time with me trying to sell the dolmar over the Husky, some $$$n(albeit not on the product he was pushing). He deserves it and in the end, I am sure all those saws are way up there in term of reliability, power, etc...plus Husky came up with a bunch of technology Stihl is now copying and I have a bit of sense that the original has some edge. If it's less expensive and time tried and has friendly dealers, that equates to a no-brainer to me...sorry stihl people. I am not married to any brand but Husqvarna deserves the credit it earned (even if they sold the motorcycle divison to BMW or the italians, bought Poulans, Mc culloch, etc.. their original product from Sweden is still ahead.
I take it saw troll is from sweden and works for Husq while Thalll103265526819 works for Stihl.
Times of War was when technology evolved the fastest...this site seems to promote this spirit from its better angle (nobody dies here I hope)...it's good for evolution...wonder if the manufacturer keep tab of this?
I am an engineer myself, I'd love to see people debate my creations over the competition, It would fuel my fire to conquer, shine, excel, show the world that I RULE.

:lifter::lifter::lifter::chainsawguy::chainsawguy:


----------



## SawTroll

THALL10326 said:


> Oh my what have done Sawtroll, it appears you don't practice what you preach. Have you ran a 261 in your own hands to back up your opinion, didn't think so. However ole boy your in luck, I have. I can assure you from running BOTH in pure stock form the 261 has nothing worry about concerning the 346 in the cut. I don't think its alot stronger than the 346 but its obviously just as strong if not a tad more. It pulls extremely well in the cut.
> 
> Far as handling have you cut a stick of wood with a 261 to make any assumtions at all, didn't think so. Your in luck though, I actually found handling the 261 felt lighter and more nimble than the 346 because the wieght is spread out over the entire saw where as the weight of the 346 seems to feel 100% directly below the top handle due to its smaller overall size. As you well know a small 14lb block of lead feels much heavier than a 14 lb saw, the differance being the weight is spread out over the saw. Even so I still like my 346 but for you to say only the Husky is built and handles like a 50cc saw should is non-sense. No fear though I understand your reasoning, yes we know, sales are down,



I don't have to run it, as the way it is built tells me more than enough. They made a very good saw, but somehow forgot what a 50cc saw really is about! :msp_laugh:

A smaller version of larger saws don't cut it in that class, unless it is just for bucking in the back yard!


----------



## Andyshine77

Them 261's balances so badly they're dangerous.:msp_tongue:

<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="640" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/xlp3iYeIl_k" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## blsnelling

Andyshine77 said:


> Them 261 balance so badly they're dangerous.:msp_tongue:


 
That was a blast!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JJay03

Wow  I liked the Stihl advertisement at the end too.


----------



## blsnelling

Guys, I can't begin to tell you which of these saws I think is "best". I love them both and have no plans to get rid of either one of them.


----------



## Andyshine77

blsnelling said:


> That was a blast!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 

It sure was!!!!!!


----------



## Oregone

indiansprings said:


> I'm right at 50, two lower back surgeries/ L4/L5, suffer from a terminal condition called mixed connective tissue disease, and have five stents in from two heart surgeries. I still cut three to four days a week to help the guys out in our firewood business. All jest aside, being totally serious, owning both a 346xpne and 261, I will take a 261 any day in stock form. I was 100% convinced the 346 was the best saw in it's class until I ran the 261. I'm not taking anything away for the 346 it is an excellent saw, but the 261 is better imho. You can't go wrong with either one really, I do think the Stihl saw comes with a better bar as far as oem is concerned.
> I also prefer the way the top cover is secured on the Stihl better. I don't care for the latches. I own Stihl, Husky, Efco and Homelite saws, all are good, some better than others. As well as both saws are built there is little chance they will every need to see a dealer if taken care of and well maintained.


 
I had a lumbar fusion (L5 S1) and went jogging and biking like a maniac after that thinking it was all good to go but it messed up the joint just above so I can relate to you. (well maybe not..your condition sounds really bad) I do some wood cutting with friends that own some forest in Illinois and Wisconsin sometimes and I also take care of my land in spring, summer, fall to clear and collect firewood in the processs. It is very taxing on the back..you have to always be aware of the strain you put on it. When you get warm, you forget that there is problem, then pay for it later. That's whay sometimes, I think I should just stick with the little baby weight stuff I use now. Let the manly stuff for the young undamaged studs. Your feedback is valuable, thank you. (will still get the 346 though) Take it easy and be well.


----------



## indiansprings

Thanks for the kind words. You'll like the 346, its a great saw. Sounds like your prolly making the right choice if the Stihl dealer is not up to par. Dealer support can be a big deal to some. I'd prolly own a few more Huskie's if the dealer here wasn't an azz hat. Here it would be 509.00 bucks full list, with nothing throw in extra, not even a thank you and forget letting there tech touch it. 
I'm kinda sitting back and waiting for the new Husky 562 to come out, Stihl handed Husky their hiney withe the 361 and Husky went back to the drawing board. Competition is good between these two companies as it continues to drive better and better product to the consumer's hands. When they finally replace the 346 I'm sure it will be with a little monster.


----------



## Oregone

Andyshine77 said:


> Them 261's balances so badly they're dangerous.:msp_tongue:
> 
> <iframe title="YouTube video player" width="640" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/xlp3iYeIl_k" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


 
Andyshine,
Man you pushed the debate into another realm altogether.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNQRfBAzSzo

That was too wild. You made your point clearly...handling differences is probably minor. I don't know yet...
When diving in saw dust, watch for those darn MS261 laying around though, on your second dive it looked as if it could have left a mark. Them darn thing don't receive flesh as easy as wood chips.
Wild dude.
This video is the best chainsaw video so far. Not very instructing on the product but fully informative on the andy moonshine man.
I like you.


----------



## weimedog

Understand the back thing. years of riding/racing the dirt bikes have taken their toll. For me Bicycling did the trick until I wasted my ankle in an old age motorcycle event. Now missing some pieces bicycles are no longer as option.:msp_sad: But...can't stay off the bikes. Still do that when the mood strikes. Chainsaws have replaced the motorcycles at some level...(and not many folks know that Husqvarna motorcycle litany! Swedish Husqvarna to Cagiva in and out of business even sold to a Pacific Rim company for a while and then finally BMW) One of my interests is related to Italian Motorcycles..and the 1980's era Four Stroke Husqvarna's changed the dirt bike landscape.Husqvarna;s Husaberg's, Vertimatti's, and VOR's all have their design roots in those..and my trail bike is (Bet you never saw one):


----------



## Andyshine77

Oregone said:


> Andyshine,
> Man you pushed the debate into another realm altogether.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNQRfBAzSzo
> 
> That was too wild. You made your point clearly...handling differences is probably minor. I don't know yet...
> When diving in saw dust, watch for those darn MS261 laying around though, on your second dive it looked as if it could have left a mark. Them darn thing don't receive flesh as easy as wood chips.
> Wild dude.
> This video is the best chainsaw video so far. Not very instructing on the product but fully informative on the andy moonshine man.
> I like you.


 
Moonshine lol.:msp_laugh: that's a good one.


----------



## MCW

OK OK. I gave in and ordered a 261 via the US. I'll do a comparo against my stock 5100-S when it gets here...
I can then start this sh*tfight all over again 

Sorry Sawtroll but didn't get my grubby mitts on a 346XP as I rather like the filter setup on the 261 and the inboard clutch


----------



## Andyshine77

MCW said:


> OK OK. I gave in and ordered a 261 via the US. I'll do a comparo against my stock 5100-S



I was informed of this just a a few hours ago.:rockn: They are strong stock for sure, and I think the filter will work well in your conditions.:msp_smile:


----------



## SawTroll

If you just want a 50cc saw for cutting up firewood logs, the 261 surely will work very well, it just isn't what a 50cc saw for use in the woods should be - and that is what the main purpose of 50cc saws should be, imo. 
For just cutting up logs, you can just as well use a larger saw, it simply doesn't matter which 50cc saw is .1 second (or even .5) faster in a given cut.

The important thing is how they handle in the woods, and the MS261 probably will fail even worse than the 5100S, when put to that test! It just has too, the way it is built, and the weight is far too close to the ol' MS361, that is much stronger!

As I see it, it is a pretty irrelevant model, that doesn't interest me the least!:msp_sad:


----------



## MCW

Andyshine77 said:


> I was informed of this just a a few hours ago.:rockn: They are strong stock for sure, and I think the filter will work well in your conditions.:msp_smile:



It was your filtration comment that sealed the deal Andy  And if I don't like it I can sell it anyway as they are still to be released in Australia. 



SawTroll said:


> If you just want a 50cc saw for cutting up firewood logs, the 261 surely will work very well, it just isn't what a 50cc saw for use in the woods should be - and that is what the main purpose of 50cc saws should be, imo.
> For just cutting up logs, you can just as well use a larger saw, it simply doesn't matter which 50cc saw is .1 second (or even .5) faster in a given cut.
> 
> The important thing is how they handle in the woods, and the MS261 probably will fail even worse than the 5100S, when put to that test! It just has too, the way it is built, and the weight is far too close to the ol' MS361, that is much stronger!
> 
> As I see it, it is a pretty irrelevant model, that doesn't interest me the least!:msp_sad:



You seem to be making a hell of a lot of posts here Sawtroll for a model you have no interest in and don't care about!
To be honest and as mentioned balance and handling is highly subjective. I can tell you now that I will not be able to tell the difference between my 5100-S and the new 261 when it arrives. I am getting it solely for the better filtration.
I'm sure to the purist a 346 will feel more nimble than the other models (WHEN they've actually used ALL of them by the way), but hey it's a light saw and 99.9% of people wouldn't notice and quite simply couldn't care. As far as I am concerned every 50cc saw is a lightweight and if swinging a 261 around all day is going to fatigue you more than a 346 then you really shouldn't be using chainsaws full stop. If your arms are that weak I'd say you'd actually be classified as dangerous and maybe an MS170 with safety non kickback chain may be more your style. Wear your helmet, chaps, safety goggles, forearm protectors, faceguard, and chest armour too in case things get out of hand...


----------



## Oregone

oUCH, this debate is getting bloody or what?
This is more fun than the wars I am used to between Nikon and Canon.
The "if you can't handle a chainsaw all day long, then you probably should not be using one in the first place" is getting old though, I must have read it or variation of it on at least 10 occasions on this site. It's more a question of feeling pumped up and in control or feeling hangover and be scared of it. On the other spectrum, anybody who has forgotten all form of warriness from their chainsaw shouldn't be using one either or they should take a break. We all reach that point eventually and that's when it's time to start using your senses and take a step back.
Look at andymoonshine video, at least he was not running the MS261 during his stunt.
Now Andy...check this out and tell me what you think.
I take it that this dude picks the balance of his chainsaws a lot more carefully that the lot of us.
:msp_biggrin::msp_blink::msp_blink:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ti3MkTt5qv4


----------



## nmurph

Goner, you haven't been around long enough to have seen this, so i will post it for your benefit. those of you that have seen it a dozen or more times, just bear with me. heck, i laugh everytime i see it!!

this guy knows something about balance; saws and otherwise. too bad his felling skills need a little brushing up!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7oCDcTxFUkk


----------



## MCW

Oregone said:


> The "if you can't handle a chainsaw all day long, then you probably should not be using one in the first place" is getting old though, I must have read it or variation of it on at least 10 occasions on this site.



Hey I believe what I said is a good point. If you're scared or don't feel in control of a 261 yet are comfortable using a 346 then I think you're probably at that point in your life where you should buy your firewood. For instance Sawtroll is simply looking at specs. I can tell you straight up that my 390XP's with 32" bar are just as easy to throw around all day as my 7900's with 32" bar. If you look at just the paper specs regarding weight you would expect the 390XP to be far more tiring but this is simply not the case.
Remember there are some people that use saws, then there are some people that analyse them all day without using them very often.


----------



## 04ultra

MCW said:


> Hey I believe what I said is a good point. If you're scared or don't feel in control of a 261 yet are comfortable using a 346 then I think you're probably at that point in your life where you should buy your firewood. For instance Sawtroll is simply looking at specs. I can tell you straight up that my 390XP's with 32" bar are just as easy to throw around all day as my 7900's with 32" bar. If you look at just the paper specs regarding weight you would expect the 390XP to be far more tiring but this is simply not the case.
> *Remember there are some people that use saws, then there are some people that analyse them all day without using them very often*.


 
Very true!!! 




.


----------



## Andyshine77

Most people on this site IMHO, even myself at times.


----------



## THALL10326

SawTroll said:


> If you just want a 50cc saw for cutting up firewood logs, the 261 surely will work very well, it just isn't what a 50cc saw for use in the woods should be - and that is what the main purpose of 50cc saws should be, imo.
> For just cutting up logs, you can just as well use a larger saw, it simply doesn't matter which 50cc saw is .1 second (or even .5) faster in a given cut.
> 
> *The important thing is how they handle in the woods,* and the MS261 probably will fail even worse than the 5100S, when put to that test! It just has too, the way it is built, and the weight is far too close to the ol' MS361, that is much stronger!
> 
> As I see it, it is a pretty irrelevant model, that doesn't interest me the least!:msp_sad:



Uhhhhhhhh it was tested in the woods for 2 years before it hit the market, it musta past,LOL

Sawtroll ole buddy your in a bind my friend. If you haven't noticed it appears every single person that has used the 261 like it. The only negativity I've seen on it has all come from one source, a source that hasn't run it, you. How strange, I'm shocked,:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## THALL10326

Oregone said:


> I had a lumbar fusion (L5 S1) and went jogging and biking like a maniac after that thinking it was all good to go but it messed up the joint just above so I can relate to you. (well maybe not..your condition sounds really bad) I do some wood cutting with friends that own some forest in Illinois and Wisconsin sometimes and I also take care of my land in spring, summer, fall to clear and collect firewood in the processs. It is very taxing on the back..you have to always be aware of the strain you put on it. When you get warm, you forget that there is problem, then pay for it later. That's whay sometimes, I think I should just stick with the little baby weight stuff I use now. Let the manly stuff for the young undamaged studs. Your feedback is valuable, thank you. (*will still get the 346 though*) Take it easy and be well.



You haven't bought that saw yet, whats the hold up, you should have had that 346 by now. I hope that man who wasted 1.5hrs on you last week raises the price on ya by $50.00, yeah you deserve it, yak yak yak, buy the dayumm saw will ya, yes I'm Stihl dealer, woulda sent you packing in 15 minutes and dared you to come back,LOL
(messing with ya, go buy the saw)


----------



## Oregone

Yak yak yak:smile-big:
And Yak yak yak...
You know what I enjoy most...the anticipation of using the darn saw, looking at its fine details, cleaning it up, sharpening it perfectly and owning the darn toy. Once I have it, half the fun is already gone. It's not quite like the first time you go on a date and anticipate all the good stuff coming at you but it's similar.
But you are right, I've dragged my feet long enough. This saturday morning, I am planning on going and get the darn 346XP with 20" bar, .325. I'll buy the square orange case too...that'll be the extra $50 you're talking about.
Yak yak yak
yak yak
I love to yak, what's wrong with that...that's why we are here for anyway....yakking away. Right?


----------



## THALL10326

Oregone said:


> Yak yak yak:smile-big:
> And Yak yak yak...
> You know what I enjoy most...the anticipation of using the darn saw, looking at its fine details, cleaning it up, sharpening it perfectly and owning the darn toy. Once I have it, half the fun is already gone. It's not quite like the first time you go on a date and anticipate all the good stuff coming at you but it's similar.
> But you are right, I've dragged my feet long enough. This saturday morning, I am planning on going and get the darn 346XP with 20" bar, .325. I'll buy the square orange case too...that'll be the extra $50 you're talking about.
> Yak yak yak
> yak yak
> I love to yak, what's wrong with that...that's why we are here for anyway....yakking away. Right?



Well good. I called that guy and told him you was coming. If you make me out a lyer I'm gonna kick ya in the gonads so hard you'll need not worry about another date ever,hahahaha

Real tree guys don't use saw cases, cases are for woosies that are gonna store their saw more than they are gonna use it, hell may as well buy a axe if your not gonna use it anyway. Get the case later if you really want it. Buy 10-15 extra chains, a few 6pks of fuel mix and a few cases of bar oil first. That will keep you cutting for a long time and you won't need to go back so often to pester that poor guy,:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 04ultra

THALL10326 said:


> Uhhhhhhhh it was tested in the woods for 2 years before it hit the market, it musta past,LOL
> 
> Sawtroll ole buddy your in a bind my friend. If you haven't noticed it appears every single person that has used the 261 like it. The only negativity I've seen on it has all come from one source, a source that hasn't run it, you. How strange, I'm shocked,:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


 
Now Tom.....You cant say that about him....


----------



## THALL10326

04ultra said:


> Now Tom.....You cant say that about him....



Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh yes I can and I enjoy it too,haha. I gotta get ole Sawtroll in the shop one day and sit him on the stool and let him watch customers. Like yesterday. I had a guy looking at a 290,250,261, and 362. He didn't know what the hell he wanted. Unlike many I'm not gonna spend all day fooling with this man talking about weight, handling, flitration and other stuff the average buyer could care less about, I got things to do. After about 10 minutes of him not making up his mind I pulled a fast one. I said check this out. I removed the bar cover on the 261 and showed him that one feature the others didn't have. I said watch. I flipped the cover over in mid air and said look at the bar nuts. He was like wow, now thats cool, SOLD! So much for all that other stuff huh,haha, too easy, way too easy...............


----------



## Oregone

MCW said:


> Hey I believe what I said is a good point. If you're scared or don't feel in control of a 261 yet are comfortable using a 346 then I think you're probably at that point in your life where you should buy your firewood. For instance Sawtroll is simply looking at specs. I can tell you straight up that my 390XP's with 32" bar are just as easy to throw around all day as my 7900's with 32" bar. If you look at just the paper specs regarding weight you would expect the 390XP to be far more tiring but this is simply not the case.
> Remember there are some people that use saws, then there are some people that analyse them all day without using them very often.


 
That would be me right now...Chicago in the winter is no fun to go out and play with a chainsaw. In Australia, Macho Cowboys Wankers can saw away in the sun all year long. Not so here unless it's your job...it is not mine, it is a HOBBY, a hobby I love and relish and do not use as a medium to convey my manhood to the local female birds and squirrels(we all know birds love the smell of manly sweat), I have other outlets for that and I have passed the age for that form of entertainment anyway. This..."get on with the big boys or get outta the way" is an attitude I am very familiar with...in the States, we've got our share of cowboys. Some are for real, some are poseurs. I am no poseur my friend when it comes to doing hard work, I played rugby for 7 years in national league, Judo for the same amount of time, gotten in bar fights, kicked butts and taken numbers, I have pipulled stunts that would make you wet your pants...I am not so proud of some and I did get damaged in the process (although never did as dangerous stuff as what andyshine did with his MS261):hmm3grin2orange: but I've grown enough now to realize that this posturing is quite immature and can be offensive to people less gifted and less reckless than us macho men. Now I build chimney, furnitures and take care of forests, that's my hobby, not my proving ground. MCW stands for "macho cowboys wonderboy", wanker was mean, my apologies.
I love busting southern dundee chops, no NOT really, you always know when you start a fight but not always when or how it'll end....but did I hear that I should start buying my firewood? What the hell would I need a chainsaw for?...a nice display for my mantel? hmmm...lemme think.... :msp_sneaky:


----------



## THALL10326

Oregone said:


> That would be me right now...Chicago in the winter is no fun to go out and play with a chainsaw. In Australia, Macho Cowboys Wankers can saw away in the sun all year long. Not so here unless it's your job...it is not mine, it is a HOBBY, a hobby I love and relish and do not use as a medium to convey my manhood to the local female birds and squirrels(we all know birds love the smell of manly sweat), I have other outlets for that and I have passed the age for that form of entertainment anyway. This..."get on with the big boys or get outta the way" is an attitude I am very familiar with...in the States, we've got our share of cowboys. Some are for real, some are poseurs. I am no poseur my friend when it comes to doing hard work, I played rugby for 7 years in national league, Judo for the same amount of time, gotten in bar fights, kicked butts and taken numbers, I have pipulled stunts that would make you wet your pants...I am not so proud of some and I did get damaged in the process (although never did as dangerous stuff as what andyshine did with his MS261):hmm3grin2orange: but I've grown enough now to realize that this posturing is quite immature and can be offensive to people less gifted and less reckless than us macho men. Now I build chimney, furnitures and take care of forests, that's my hobby, not my proving ground. MCW stands for "macho cowboys wonderboy", wanker was mean, my apologies.
> I love busting southern dundee chops, no NOT really, you always know when you start a fight but not always when or how it'll end....but did I hear that I should start buying my firewood? What the hell would I need a chainsaw for?...a nice display for my mantel? hmmm...lemme think.... :msp_sneaky:


 
Oh your picking it for now, MC likes to argue and tell it like it is, why he is worse than me. Tell ya what, for a small fee of ohhhhhhhh 50.00 I'll protect you. When he comes to lay a smack down on you I'll guard ya, yup, I be right behind you to catch ya,hahaha, cash only mind ya and payment before protection,hehehe


----------



## Oregone

THALL10326 said:


> Oh your picking it for now, MC likes to argue and tell it like it is, why he is worse than me. Tell ya what, for a small fee of ohhhhhhhh 50.00 I'll protect you. When he comes to lay a smack down on you I'll guard ya, yup, I be right behind you to catch ya,hahaha, cash only mind ya and payment before protection,hehehe


 
Yak yak yak
Sometimes, I wish we were all debating those things in the flesh.
Australia is a long way away.
I lived in Malaysia for a while and met plenty of aussies there. Most of them I liked.


----------



## THALL10326

Oregone said:


> Yak yak yak
> Sometimes, I wish we were all debating those things in the flesh.
> Australia is a long way away.
> I lived in Malaysia for a while and met plenty of aussies there. *Most of them I liked*.



Good to see ya back down,LOLOLOL


----------



## AUSSIE1

Oregone said:


> Yak yak yak
> Sometimes, I wish we were all debating those things in the flesh.
> Australia is a long way away.
> I lived in Malaysia for a while and met plenty of aussies there. Most of them I liked.




The no's would be the same back atya..........but I don't use a racist tone like some!


----------



## Oregone

Full moon tonight...is it only in our hemisphere?
I am not sure..maybe it's worldwide?
Weather in Chicago went from -15 F to 60F. It's a major meltdown, snow has gone overnight, the ground is still frozen so it's wet as heck but the skys are clear, enjoying a good Beck in my soon to be pleasant outdoors and it feels like....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=937A1ELVyUs

Can you hear it?


----------



## Oregone

THALL10326 said:


> Good to see ya back down,LOLOLOL



Back down ?, when did you hear me start a fight?
There is no fight here, just a difference in posturing, it's all talk so far.
That's the beauty of the worldwide web, mostly posturing when it comes to flaring tempers. In the ring, temper is worth nothing.


----------



## THALL10326

Oregone said:


> Back down ?, when did you hear me start a fight?
> There is no fight here, just a difference in posturing, it's all talk so far.
> That's the beauty of the worldwide web, mostly posturing when it comes to flaring tempers. In the ring, temper is worth nothing.



You mean your going to take what MC said to you that maybe you don't need a saw, your gonna take that sitting down, come now, surely you wanna smack him on the noggin, do it, be a man, not a mouse. Don't worry about who starts the fight, we can sort that out later,hehe


----------



## Oregone

View attachment 172745
View attachment 172746
View attachment 172747
View attachment 172750
View attachment 172751


AUSSIE1 said:


> The no's would be the same back atya..........but I don't use a racist tone like some!


 
If it sounds racist to say "aussie", it's wrong and I do apologize.
Racists are idiots.
I sure hope I am not one of them. I do not think I am.
Let's get this thread back on civilized terms, shall we?
To the disomfort and deception of those who relish to see a good fight (and to whom I'll say...get on TV, check out Silva against St Pierre, well..eventually, that'll come), I'd like to share what I did before winter hit.
That's more constructive.


----------



## Oregone

THALL10326 said:


> You mean your going to take what MC said to you that maybe you don't need a saw, your gonna take that sitting down, come now, surely you wanna smack him on the noggin, do it, be a man, not a mouse. Don't worry about who starts the fight, we can sort that out later,hehe


 
Where is .. ?


----------



## AUSSIE1

Oregone said:


> View attachment 172745
> View attachment 172746
> View attachment 172747
> View attachment 172750
> View attachment 172751
> 
> 
> If it sounds racist to say "aussie", it's wrong and I do apologize.
> Racists are idiots.
> I sure hope I am not one of them. I do not trhink I am.
> Let's get this thread get back on civilized terms, shall we?
> To the disomfort and deception of those who relish to see a good fight (and to whom I'll say...get on TV, check out Silva against St Pierre, well..eventually, that'll come), I'd like to share what I did before winter hit.
> That's more constructive.


 
Your funny, lol!

The insinuations were there.

As for the name calling, you sound like you could be above it.

As for Matt's posting, i read it that he thought you were of caricature that could take it.

You don't sound like a bad fella, even if a little touchy! :msp_smile:


----------



## Oregone

I started this thread with good spirits and good intentions...The will to hear feedbacks on a subject that is dear to me at this time. Plenty of people joined in the debate. It turned out to be mostly a partisanship fight between sthiler's and Husqvaner's, some professionals, some resellers, some amateurs and enthousiasts like myself. Great knowledge and fun attitudes along the way, I truly enjoyed it. About 100 posts ago someone said.."this is how threads go to hell" I did not see it then but I am afraid I see it now. This thread is turning sour. Andyshine made some great contributions and so did plenty of you but as of yesterday, it has taken a darker turn. Some like to stir the pot in ways that can only degenerate into some smack gutter talk. I got sucked into it and to those who value a good healthy debate, I apologize. To those who like to spread their nasty spirit, I will say...get out of this place and go back to these on line killing games so many people are addicted to. You do not belong here.
Spew your stuff all you want, i will choose to thoroughly ignore it. Call me chicken, I will no longer react like Mc Fly. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYWqkun6JJg
I will however honor my word when it comes to posting a video of the 346XP in action.
Sawtroll, I have no idea who you are, yeah you are anti Stihl, I think I might be too but it's not based on product performances at all,I bet the MS261 is a very good stuff (well the filter is better at least):msp_smile: I like you... your avatar might have something to do with it...it's the best avatar for a site that is meant to educate the great unwashed out there (to which I belong). Aussie, thanks for not being pissed at me, I never meant a racist word. Andyshine, you put energy and passion in this, I am very honored by that, I can't remember all others but the bike post and kind advices were all received with great appreciation. Now for those who want to see a bloody fight...sorry, won't happen here, at least not with me. There are places for fights, the web is not one of them, except maybe for those who can't fight anywhere else?, advertising their willingness to see blood does not help their image. Peace my friends...troubled souls enjoy troubled relations, sane souls enjoy love and peace (as corny and cliche as it sounds..still a valid truth). Said it, will not repeat it. Choose your side, Mine is already chosen.
Signed.....Chicken Mc Fly


----------



## nmurph

Oregone-one who is given to verbosity and bloviation.

their gonna have to give you a seperate server if you stick around.


----------



## AUSSIE1

Oregone said:


> I started this thread with good spirits and good intentions...The will to hear feedbacks on a subject that is dear to me at this time. Plenty of people joined in the debate. It turned out to be mostly a partisanship fight between sthiler's and Husqvaner's, some professionals, some resellers, some amateurs and enthousiasts like myself. Great knowledge and fun attitudes along the way, I truly enjoyed it. About 100 posts ago someone said.."this is how threads go to hell" I did not see it then but I am afraid I see it now. This thread is turning sour. Andyshine made some great contributions and so did plenty of you but as of yesterday, it has taken a darker turn. Some like to stir the pot in ways that can only degenerate into some smack gutter talk. I got sucked into it and to those who value a good healthy debate, I apologize. To those who like to spread their nasty spirit, I will say...get out of this place and go back to these on line killing games so many people are addicted to. You do not belong here.
> Spew your stuff all you want, i will choose to thoroughly ignore it. Call me chicken, I will no longer react like Mc Fly.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYWqkun6JJg
> I will however honor my word when it comes to posting a video of the 346XP in action.
> Sawtroll, I have no idea who you are, yeah you are anti Stihl, I think I might be too but it's not based on product performances at all,I bet the MS261 is a very good stuff (well the filter is better at least):msp_smile: I like you... your avatar might have something to do with it...it's the best avatar for a site that is meant to educate the great unwashed out there (to which I belong). Aussie, thanks for not being pissed at me, I never meant a racist word. Andyshine, you put energy and passion in this, I am very honored by that, I can't remember all others but the bike post and kind advices were all received with great appreciation. Now for those who want to see a bloody fight...sorry, won't happen here, at least not with me. There are places for fights, the web is not one of them, except maybe for those who can't fight anywhere else?, advertising their willingness to see blood does not help their image. Peace my friends...troubled souls enjoy troubled relations, sane souls enjoy love and peace (as corny and cliche as it sounds..still a valid truth). Said it, will not repeat it. Choose your side, Mine is already chosen.
> Signed.....Chicken Mc Fly


 
Good stuff.

You'll fit in well here.

Go the 346. :msp_smile:


----------



## weimedog

:msp_biggrin: SOSDD


----------



## Oregone

Whoever needs a good smile needs to listen to the Garth Brooks interpretation at the end. No bloviation here, I promise
http://dalesdesigns.net/rock-on.htm


----------



## nmurph

don't know what it has to do with chainsaws, but pretty funny!


----------



## Andyshine77

I must admit that was pretty funny Oregone.


----------



## MCW

Oregone said:


> That would be me right now...Chicago in the winter is no fun to go out and play with a chainsaw. In Australia, Macho Cowboys Wankers can saw away in the sun all year long. Not so here unless it's your job...it is not mine, it is a HOBBY, a hobby I love and relish and do not use as a medium to convey my manhood to the local female birds and squirrels(we all know birds love the smell of manly sweat), I have other outlets for that and I have passed the age for that form of entertainment anyway. This..."get on with the big boys or get outta the way" is an attitude I am very familiar with...in the States, we've got our share of cowboys. Some are for real, some are poseurs. I am no poseur my friend when it comes to doing hard work, I played rugby for 7 years in national league, Judo for the same amount of time, gotten in bar fights, kicked butts and taken numbers, I have pipulled stunts that would make you wet your pants...I am not so proud of some and I did get damaged in the process (although never did as dangerous stuff as what andyshine did with his MS261):hmm3grin2orange: but I've grown enough now to realize that this posturing is quite immature and can be offensive to people less gifted and less reckless than us macho men. Now I build chimney, furnitures and take care of forests, that's my hobby, not my proving ground. MCW stands for "macho cowboys wonderboy", wanker was mean, my apologies.
> I love busting southern dundee chops, no NOT really, you always know when you start a fight but not always when or how it'll end....but did I hear that I should start buying my firewood? What the hell would I need a chainsaw for?...a nice display for my mantel? hmmm...lemme think.... :msp_sneaky:



Um, somehow I think you've misunderstood me somewhere. I also think that you've somehow taken what I've said personally when most of it has been aimed at Sawtroll, in particular the firewood comment which I was referencing to from an earlier post. I reread it and it probably did look like I was directing it at you - sorry (I like Sawtroll by the way but sometimes people have to chime in against all this balance BS as he'd have you convinced that the 346 can cure cancer and possibly even take down Chuck Norris). What I have been trying to say all along is that they are ALL good pro saws with VERY little between them. Dolmar 5100-S/5105, the 346, the 260/261 etc. I support all brands. Somehow I think you've taken my comments as a cheap shot at the 346 which is simply not the case. You've obviously sided with Sawtroll on this because you want a 346. That's great, I'd love one too 
I do however stand by my comment that if you are going to get worn out using a 261 because of it's poorer balance you will be equally worn out using a 346 no matter how Sawtroll words it. Maybe you'll want to read back through his comments to understand what true saw racism is. He made reference to any saw being OK for cutting firewood but when you get in the forest etc etc. I'm sure the 346 will feel nicer to use, and it has an awesome reputation, but Sawtroll's stubborn stance against the 261 basically saying it feels like a pig is based on nothing more than numbers from the Stihl manual.
My comment about using saws and analysing saws was pointed at most people, including myself by the way. It's not only me that thinks like this on AS but I have a lot of trouble listening to people talking crap about a certain saw model when they've never touched, seen, or used one.
Oh and as far as sawing away in the sun all year, try doing it in 115°f and see how far you get. I'm not macho at all by the way, despite your thoughts, I just put comments in from my perspective and when comments from somebody like Sawtroll or even Tommy below need to be balanced with the opposing or a more balanced point of view I'll be there 
Oh, and by the way, Tommy and I haven't seen eye to eye on numerous occasions with his one eyed Stihlness. I even wept once when he proved me wrong about buying shares in Stihl 
All the best and no hard feelings. We've all been in fights too mate, some you win and some you lose. In real life a baseball bat wins 99% of them 



THALL10326 said:


> Oh your picking it for now, MC likes to argue and tell it like it is, why he is worse than me. Tell ya what, for a small fee of ohhhhhhhh 50.00 I'll protect you. When he comes to lay a smack down on you I'll guard ya, yup, I be right behind you to catch ya,hahaha, cash only mind ya and payment before protection,hehehe



This is actually me below Tom


----------



## tdi-rick

Bugger.

I always miss the action.



and Matt, even ST knows _nothing_ can take down Chuck Norris. :msp_angry:


----------



## Kemper

MCW said:


> Um, somehow I think you've misunderstood me somewhere. I also think that you've somehow taken what I've said personally when most of it has been aimed at Sawtroll, in particular the firewood comment which I was referencing to from an earlier post. I reread it and it probably did look like I was directing it at you - sorry (I like Sawtroll by the way but sometimes people have to chime in against all this balance BS as he'd have you convinced that the 346 can cure cancer and possibly even take down Chuck Norris). What I have been trying to say all along is that they are ALL good pro saws with VERY little between them. Dolmar 5100-S/5105, the 346, the 260/261 etc. I support all brands. Somehow I think you've taken my comments as a cheap shot at the 346 which is simply not the case. You've obviously sided with Sawtroll on this because you want a 346. That's great, I'd love one too
> I do however stand by my comment that if you are going to get worn out using a 261 because of it's poorer balance you will be equally worn out using a 346 no matter how Sawtroll words it. Maybe you'll want to read back through his comments to understand what true saw racism is. He made reference to any saw being OK for cutting firewood but when you get in the forest etc etc. I'm sure the 346 will feel nicer to use, and it has an awesome reputation, but Sawtroll's stubborn stance against the 261 basically saying it feels like a pig is based on nothing more than numbers from the Stihl manual.
> My comment about using saws and analysing saws was pointed at most people, including myself by the way. It's not only me that thinks like this on AS but I have a lot of trouble listening to people talking crap about a certain saw model when they've never touched, seen, or used one.
> Oh and as far as sawing away in the sun all year, try doing it in 115°f and see how far you get. I'm not macho at all by the way, despite your thoughts, I just put comments in from my perspective and when comments from somebody like Sawtroll or even Tommy below need to be balanced with the opposing or a more balanced point of view I'll be there
> Oh, and by the way, Tommy and I haven't seen eye to eye on numerous occasions with his one eyed Stihlness. I even wept once when he proved me wrong about buying shares in Stihl
> All the best and no hard feelings. We've all been in fights too mate, some you win and some you lose. In real life a baseball bat wins 99% of them
> 
> 
> 
> This is actually me below Tom


 


+1 Excellent post MCW!


----------



## weimedog

Oregone said:


> Whoever needs a good smile needs to listen to the Garth Brooks interpretation at the end. No bloviation here, I promise
> http://dalesdesigns.net/rock-on.htm


 
Now that's was a great routine! Thanks for sharing that one! And this thread is a replay of so many..good thing this happened on your first real thread...now you have seen that predictable circle quirk..and when to tune out for real data..sometimes fun to watch because folks like you will drop in things like that link! ...opcorn:


----------



## THALL10326

Oregone said:


> I started this thread with good spirits and good intentions...The will to hear feedbacks on a subject that is dear to me at this time. Plenty of people joined in the debate. It turned out to be mostly a partisanship fight between sthiler's and Husqvaner's, some professionals, some resellers, some amateurs and enthousiasts like myself. Great knowledge and fun attitudes along the way, I truly enjoyed it. About 100 posts ago someone said.."this is how threads go to hell" I did not see it then but I am afraid I see it now. This thread is turning sour. Andyshine made some great contributions and so did plenty of you but as of yesterday, it has taken a darker turn. Some like to stir the pot in ways that can only degenerate into some smack gutter talk. I got sucked into it and to those who value a good healthy debate, I apologize. To those who like to spread their nasty spirit, I will say...get out of this place and go back to these on line killing games so many people are addicted to. You do not belong here.
> Spew your stuff all you want, i will choose to thoroughly ignore it. Call me chicken, I will no longer react like Mc Fly.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYWqkun6JJg
> I will however honor my word when it comes to posting a video of the 346XP in action.
> Sawtroll, I have no idea who you are, yeah you are anti Stihl, I think I might be too but it's not based on product performances at all,I bet the MS261 is a very good stuff (well the filter is better at least):msp_smile: I like you... your avatar might have something to do with it...it's the best avatar for a site that is meant to educate the great unwashed out there (to which I belong). Aussie, thanks for not being pissed at me, I never meant a racist word. Andyshine, you put energy and passion in this, I am very honored by that, I can't remember all others but the bike post and kind advices were all received with great appreciation. Now for those who want to see a bloody fight...sorry, won't happen here, at least not with me. There are places for fights, the web is not one of them, except maybe for those who can't fight anywhere else?, advertising their willingness to see blood does not help their image. Peace my friends...troubled souls enjoy troubled relations, sane souls enjoy love and peace (as corny and cliche as it sounds..still a valid truth). Said it, will not repeat it. Choose your side, Mine is already chosen.
> Signed.....Chicken Mc Fly


 
Awwwwwwwwwwww as the guy said who just lied about winning a million dollars, if it were only true,LOL 

Who titled this thread, was it you, awww yes. Who already had their mind made up on a certain brand, awwww yes, it was you. If I got my mind made up on something I don't ask about the other choices, I wanna know about the choice I made. If I want a new Chevy pick up I don't start a thread called Chevy vs Ford vs Dodge, I start a thread about the Chevy only. 

You ole boy got just what you asked for. You can't start a brand vs brand thread and then expect those that perfer the other brands to sit back while you beat the drum for the brand you like, tant gonna happen. 

Finally and foremost if this to you is a fighting thread and somehow seems nasty you are indeed a good ole chap, I'll give you that, you have a very kind heart indeed. I find this thread 100% all in good fun and nothing more.,


----------



## weimedog

THALL10326 said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwww as the guy said who just lied about winning a million dollars, if it were only true,LOL
> 
> Who titled this thread, was it you, awww yes. Who already had their mind made up on a certain brand, awwww yes, it was you. If I got my mind made up on something I don't ask about the other choices, I wanna know about the choice I made. If I want a new Chevy pick up I don't start a thread called Chevy vs Ford vs Dodge, I start a thread about the Chevy only.
> 
> You ole boy got just what you asked for. You can't start a brand vs brand thread and then expect those that perfer the other brands to sit back while you beat the drum for the brand you like, tant gonna happen.
> 
> Finally and foremost if this to you is a fighting thread and somehow seems nasty you are indeed a good ole chap, I'll give you that, you have a very kind heart indeed. I find this thread 100% all in good fun and nothing more.,


 
Oh man I can't help myself  First thing that came to mind reading this was "spoken like a dealer who lost the sale" Sorry T! :msp_drool: Its all in fun!


----------



## THALL10326

weimedog said:


> Oh man I can't help myself  First thing that came to mind reading this was "spoken like a dealer who lost the sale" Sorry T! :msp_drool: Its all in fun!



Ha, never lost a sale I never had. I just thought it was kinda odd looking at what he said there and comparing it to the title of the thread, titles like that invite exactly what he seemed to be complaining about. Tant no biggie though, I think he meant well and really I don't see the nasty posts and fighting he's talking about, I see alot of good back and forth but nothing ruff or drawing any blood of any kind. Hell if this is a fighting thread I've been watching too much of the Soprano's,LOL


----------



## weimedog

True.. Certain with all the nasty winter weather lots of Stihl's from your shop are going to make lots of chips!


----------



## Oregone

Point taken...can't be too touchy when hanging out on the web.
As a matter of fact, Thall and this is the God honest truth. I first had my mind made up on the MS261. Reading all the good stuff on the 5105 from Dolmar on this site, plus thinking it looked good, I switched my mind for a Dolmar.
At the dealer, when weighting it and seeing the inside engineering plus the filter set up and very tight tolerances (chain in its bar groove for example) next to the 346XP, the Husky looked more polished, in a further state of debug so I switched my mind again. After feeling like a friggin wind mill about my decisions, I thought, I'd revive the old debate to hear very specifically about those 3 saws from the experts so I could finally stick to a final pick. I heard plenty and plenty and quite honestly, i am not sure that the 346XP is any better than the MS261. I even suspect the 261 has the edge in term of rugedness (the filter set up for example). However what makes me stick to the 346 stubbornly now is the fact that I do owe this young salesguy for his time invested, I like him and feel loyal towards the guy plus I am sure that at this point, we are splitting hairs and the time invested talking about it is not worth the $460 of the saw. If paid by the hours, all the time spent here could afford us the MS261 AND the 346XP but this was not only about decision and work but mostly for the fun of it.
I guess I got a little pissed last night and left some bad blood boiling through my veins but I am over it now and it sure was not worth getting bent outta shape over. They say never to write e-mail when angry, that is so true. And I still haven't learned...Baaaah.
I do enjoy hearing opinions and most of all...I enjoy standing on my soap box bloviating pomposities away like the old wind bag that I am. You guys are good sports. Thanks for the education (at many levels, not just on chainsaws)


----------



## JJay03

Go with whatever saw you like better you dont owe the sales guy anything they are suppose to do all that stuff its their job. 

I dont pay much attention to the sales guys anyway I do my own research then decide for myself. I told my local dealer I was going to mod my muffler and he said he likes guys like me cause he makes money off of them. I guess he thinks im too stupid to tune a saw myself and ill lean it out. Just cause a lot of people do that doesnt mean I will and if I did break it I would not take it to them to fix it anyway. I would fix it myself or have someone on the site help me.


----------



## Oregone

MCW said:


> Um, somehow I think you've misunderstood me somewhere. I also think that you've somehow taken what I've said personally when most of it has been aimed at Sawtroll, in particular the firewood comment which I was referencing to from an earlier post. I reread it and it probably did look like I was directing it at you - sorry (I like Sawtroll by the way but sometimes people have to chime in against all this balance BS as he'd have you convinced that the 346 can cure cancer and possibly even take down Chuck Norris). What I have been trying to say all along is that they are ALL good pro saws with VERY little between them. Dolmar 5100-S/5105, the 346, the 260/261 etc. I support all brands. Somehow I think you've taken my comments as a cheap shot at the 346 which is simply not the case. You've obviously sided with Sawtroll on this because you want a 346. That's great, I'd love one too
> I do however stand by my comment that if you are going to get worn out using a 261 because of it's poorer balance you will be equally worn out using a 346 no matter how Sawtroll words it. Maybe you'll want to read back through his comments to understand what true saw racism is. He made reference to any saw being OK for cutting firewood but when you get in the forest etc etc. I'm sure the 346 will feel nicer to use, and it has an awesome reputation, but Sawtroll's stubborn stance against the 261 basically saying it feels like a pig is based on nothing more than numbers from the Stihl manual.
> My comment about using saws and analysing saws was pointed at most people, including myself by the way. It's not only me that thinks like this on AS but I have a lot of trouble listening to people talking crap about a certain saw model when they've never touched, seen, or used one.
> Oh and as far as sawing away in the sun all year, try doing it in 115°f and see how far you get. I'm not macho at all by the way, despite your thoughts, I just put comments in from my perspective and when comments from somebody like Sawtroll or even Tommy below need to be balanced with the opposing or a more balanced point of view I'll be there
> Oh, and by the way, Tommy and I haven't seen eye to eye on numerous occasions with his one eyed Stihlness. I even wept once when he proved me wrong about buying shares in Stihl
> All the best and no hard feelings. We've all been in fights too mate, some you win and some you lose. In real life a baseball bat wins 99% of them
> 
> 
> 
> This is actually me below Tom


 
You sound like a stand up guy MCW.
You could have been all touchy (like I did) but chose to be very mature and good spirited about it. I respect that.
Sawtroll most likely works at Husqvarna or has some strong reasons to be very loyal to that brand. I have even become a bit biaised toward Husky myself too but for very irrelevant reasons (after seeing the Stihl dealer actually).
I have mistaken you for somebody you are not...my apologies about that.
Be well and drinks lots of water when in weather from the depth of earth...It gets hot in summer in Chicago but never that hot...116 is like sauna hot.


----------



## THALL10326

Oregone said:


> Point taken...can't be too touchy when hanging out on the web.
> As a matter of fact, Thall and this is the God honest truth. I first had my mind made up on the MS261. Reading all the good stuff on the 5105 from Dolmar on this site, plus thinking it looked good, I switched my mind for a Dolmar.
> At the dealer, when weighting it and seeing the inside engineering plus the filter set up and very tight tolerances (chain in its bar groove for example) next to the 346XP, the Husky looked more polished, in a further state of debug so I switched my mind again. After feeling like a friggin wind mill about my decisions, I thought, I'd revive the old debate to hear very specifically about those 3 saws from the experts so I could finally stick to a final pick. I heard plenty and plenty and quite honestly, i am not sure that the 346XP is any better than the MS261. I even suspect the 261 has the edge in term of rugedness (the filter set up for example). However what makes me stick to the 346 stubbornly now is the fact that I do owe this young salesguy for his time invested, I like him and feel loyal towards the guy plus I am sure that at this point, we are splitting hairs and the time invested talking about it is not worth the $460 of the saw. If paid by the hours, all the time spent here could afford us the MS261 AND the 346XP but this was not only about decision and work but mostly for the fun of it.
> I guess I got a little pissed last night and left some bad blood boiling through my veins but I am over it now and it sure was not worth getting bent outta shape over. They say never to write e-mail when angry, that is so true. And I still haven't learned...Baaaah.
> I do enjoy hearing opinions and most of all...I enjoy standing on my soap box bloviating pomposities away like the old wind bag that I am. You guys are good sports. Thanks for the education (at many levels, not just on chainsaws)



Awesome post, more like it. As with anything on the net its never wise to take things too seriously. I saw the whole thread as a good open debate with no real shots fired personally at anyone. I do pick on my buddy Sawtroll, that Husky lovin sucker, but he and I have done that for years, we enjoy the back and forth. Its nothing personal.

I agree your not gonna see nor feel alot of differance between the saws you titled. I got all three and I got no problem grabbing any one of three and go sawing. 

Yup that man that gave you 1.5hrs of his time should get your business. Get on over this week end and get your saw, sooner you get it the sooner you can enjoy it!!!


----------



## MCW

Oregone said:


> You sound like a stand up guy MCW.
> You could have been all touchy (like I did) but chose to be very mature and good spirited about it. I respect that.
> Sawtroll most likely works at Husqvarna or has some strong reasons to be very loyal to that brand. I have even become a bit biaised toward Husky myself too but for very irrelevant reasons (after seeing the Stihl dealer actually).
> I have mistaken you for somebody you are not...my apologies about that.
> Be well and drinks lots of water when in weather from the depth of earth...It gets hot in summer in Chicago but never that hot...116 is like sauna hot.



Hey no hard feelings mate which is why I shot you a PM to let you know I wasn't trying to pull any cheap shots on you or be a smart arse.
Although we do see some awesome heat here it doesn't come with high humidity luckily. 35°c with 80% humidity is far far worse than even 48° with 20% humidity.


----------



## Oregone

View attachment 172925
View attachment 172927
View attachment 172928
View attachment 172930


:msp_love:Igot it I got it I got it:msp_love:
Had to take some pictures while the saw had never touched wood yet.
This shows a little bit of how it's built.
It'll a cute little saw actually even with the 20" bar, I am amazed how small it feels for a 3.7 horse saw.
More feedback after the first test drive.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Oregone

View attachment 172932
View attachment 172933
View attachment 172934
View attachment 172935
View attachment 172936


----------



## JJay03

Oregone said:


> View attachment 172932
> View attachment 172933
> View attachment 172934
> View attachment 172935
> View attachment 172936


 
Looks good nice pics. Take a pic with the side cover off if you get a chance also.


----------



## Oregone

Your wish is my command.
You can see the outboard clutch...not a bother at all in my book, it's just as easy to remove the chain. It acts as a huge chain guide in case the chain loosens too much. The Dolmar has the clutch/brake inside and even if it's slightly faster to remove the chain (in fact, overall, it's slower on the Dolmar because everything fits very tight), in case of excessive stretch, the chain can pop out of the drive and stays out or so I believe. Might be wrong?
View attachment 172938
View attachment 172939
View attachment 172940
View attachment 172941


----------



## Oregone

Holy macaroni MCW, The MS 260 exported to Australia have gold plated magnesium handles and are diamond studded or what? What kind of a price is that? I paid $498 with taxes ($460 w/o) for my 346XP.


----------



## oscar4883

One more photo request LOL. There is a hose that is attatched to a nipple directly under the air cleaner on the clutch side. Could you follow that hose down and take a pic of where is attatches to? It should be able to be seen from the gap between the handle and back portion of the case. Thanks you. Great photo quality.


----------



## Oregone

oscar4883 said:


> One more photo request LOL. There is a hose that is attatched to a nipple directly under the air cleaner on the clutch side. Could you follow that hose down and take a pic of where is attatches to? It should be able to be seen from the gap between the handle and back portion of the case. Thanks you. Great photo quality.


 
No bother, I love to take pictures and if it's of my very new toy...heck, you've got me hook and sinker...so here it is
(I used the Canon EOS T2i with 1:2.8 100mm macro prime...wonderful lens. I highly recommend it; my personal favorite)
compressed 5184 to 1200
Hope that's what you were looking for

View attachment 172946
View attachment 172947
View attachment 172948
View attachment 172949


----------



## AUSSIE1

Congrats on the new saw and you obviously know what your doing with a camera going by the quality of the pics.

I need a smaller saw for around home and that little cutie would fit the bill!


----------



## Oregone

AUSSIE1 said:


> Congrats on the new saw and you obviously know what your doing with a camera going by the quality of the pics.
> 
> I need a smaller saw for around home and that little cutie would fit the bill!


 
Thanks Aussie1. I've tried it already but not long, just to get a feel of how it pulls.
I thought it'd be a bit more powerful actually. It's rev happy like a KTM dirt bike with no muffler and also louder than I expected. It's right out of the box so it should pick up some more strenght once it's broken in. Now, I am debating which log to use for the video.
:msp_cool:


----------



## AUSSIE1

Oregone said:


> Thanks Aussie1. I've tried it already but not long, just to get a feel of how it pulls.
> I thought it'd be a bit more powerful actually. It's rev happy like a KTM dirt bike with no muffler and also louder than I expected. It's right out of the box so it should pick up some more strenght once it's broken in. Now, I am debating which log to use for the video.
> :msp_cool:


 
Yeah give it some time, she'll loosen up.

KTM with no muffler? I've only had the 4 strokes 620's, 525's etc, but not the 2 stroke in KTM and could'nt imagine the rideablilty or lack of?


----------



## JJay03

Yes that camera is nice I saved all those pics. Thanks for the clutch pics how bad is it to swap the sprocket out with the outboard?


----------



## Oregone

AUSSIE1 said:


> Yeah give it some time, she'll loosen up.
> 
> KTM with no muffler? I've only had the 4 strokes 620's, 525's etc, but not the 2 stroke in KTM and could'nt imagine the rideablilty or lack of?


 
Never had one but I had a friend who let me tried his 125. He had a kit on it and around 6000 to 7000 rpm, it's as if a turbo would kick in all the way to 12 or 13000 rpm...as if suddenly, the little engine has gained another 125cc...it was a bit weird, almost scary at first but very fun once you were expecting the rush. The 620 must be a blast.


----------



## JJay03

Oregone said:


> Never had one but I had a friend who let me tried his 125. He had a kit on it and around 6000 to 7000 rpm, it's as if a turbo would kick in all the way to 12 or 13000 rpm...as if suddenly, the little engine has gained another 125cc...it was a bit weird, almost scary at first but very fun once you were expecting the rush. The 620 must be a blast.


 
Prob hitting the powerband its pretty noticeable on most 2 stroke bikes when you really get on it..


----------



## AUSSIE1

Anyway, back on track for ya...


----------



## komatsuvarna

AUSSIE1 said:


> Anyway, back on track for ya...


 
:msp_drool: +1


----------



## Oregone

I must be software handicaped or generally retarded and this question probably has an answer staring me in the face but...how do you get to display the picture like that?:tongue:


----------



## komatsuvarna

Is that a 3/8s or .325 bar and chain? Just wondering cause here they come with .325, but I dont think Ive ever seen a .325 bar with the replaceable bar tip. Not saying they dont make them, just never seen one in .325.


----------



## komatsuvarna

Oregone said:


> I must be software handicaped or generally retarded and this question probably has an answer staring me in the face but...how do you get to display the picture like that?:tongue:


 
well, If I wernt software handicaped I could tell ya. I know how to do it, but since they changed to format I have to walk myself through it every time....


----------



## blsnelling

Beautiful picture. I see that you took it with a Digital Rebel T2i at 100mm. Is that the 100mm macro lens?


----------



## komatsuvarna

Copy and paste the link to the insert image icon.


----------



## Oregone

JJay03 said:


> Yes that camera is nice I saved all those pics. Thanks for the clutch pics how bad is it to swap the sprocket out with the outboard?


 
Haven't tried that yet but I am sure the clutch is designed to be removable by simple means...I'll check that out.


----------



## Oregone

komatsuvarna said:


> Is that a 3/8s or .325 bar and chain? Just wondering cause here they come with .325, but I dont think Ive ever seen a .325 bar with the replaceable bar tip. Not saying they dont make them, just never seen one in .325.


 
It's a .325 0.050. I like the replaceable tip too, I had not seen one like that either until at the dealer, the whole bar looks very well made and designed to handle jams and prying (will not try that though).


----------



## Oregone

blsnelling said:


> Beautiful picture. I see that you took it with a Digital Rebel T2i at 100mm. Is that the 100mm macro lens?


 Yes. It's the Canon macro lens EF. Not L rated but much sharper than the L zoom I have. It's the sharpest lens I've ever owned.
I'd give up the L lens for the macro if given the choice, even if it's 2.5 times the price.
Aren't we going to get in trouble with the chainsaw police here for diverting from the subject?
BHAM...WHAM $300 citation "Has nothing to do with the subject " But Mr chainsaw officer, it's not me, it's blsnelling fault !

Canon EF 100mm f/2.8 USM macro - Review / Test Report - Sample Images & Verdict

Back on the chainsaw wagon.
ever seen the safest / lightest chainsaw in the world?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XYHDgQdSjWw


----------



## blsnelling

Oregone said:


> Yes. It's the Canon macro lens EF. Not L rated but much sharper than the L zoom I have. It's the sharpest lens I've ever owned.
> I'd give up the L lens for the macro if given the choice, even if it's 2.5 times the price.
> Aren't we going to get in trouble with the chainsaw police here for diverting from the subject?
> BHAM...WHAM $300 citation "Has nothing to do with the subject " But Mr chainsaw officer, it's not me, it's blsnelling fault !
> 
> Canon EF 100mm f/2.8 USM macro - Review / Test Report - Sample Images & Verdict


 
I just bought a Sigma 17-70 Macro lens, LINK, and ring flash. I wanted the versatility of a zoom, and Canon doesn't make a macro zoom. I have a 24-105 L IS that stays on my camera 99.9% of the time. However, it limits my saw photo closeups. I just got this lens and haven't had a chance to evaluate it yet. If I like it, I'll sell my Canon 17-85 IS, which isn't a macro.


----------



## Oregone

blsnelling said:


> I just bought a Sigma 17-70 Macro lens, LINK, and ring flash. I wanted the versatility of a zoom, and Canon doesn't make a macro zoom. I have a 24-105 L IS that stays on my camera 99.9% of the time. However, it limits my saw photo closeups. I just got this lens and haven't had a chance to evaluate it yet. If I like it, I'll sell my Canon 17-85 IS, which isn't a macro.


 
17-70 is a very useful range. You can take about 95% of your pictures with that. Well you had a 17-85 so you must already know that. I owned the 24-105L for a while but I did not care much for it, I sold it and bought the 70-200L and the 10-22 EFS. I rarely use the 70-200 but the 10-22 all the time. If you want to see some of my pictures, I have a bunch here...
http://photo.net/photodb/folder?folder_id=945342


----------



## blsnelling

Oregone said:


> 17-70 is a very useful range. You can take about 95% of your pictures with that. Well you had a 17-85 so you must already know that. I owned the 24-105L for a while but I did not care much for it, I sold it and bought the 70-200L and the 10-22 EFS. I rarely use the 70-200 but the 10-22 all the time. If you want to see some of my pictures, I have a bunch here...
> Single Photos: Photo Images by Pascal Agneray Photography - photo.net


 
Cameras are just like chainsaws, lol. I had the 10-22 and 70-200 and sold them. I never needed less than the 17mm and went with a 100-400L zoom. I had the 100-400 for years but finally sold it too. I didn't go that long often enough to justify keeping it.


----------



## Oregone

blsnelling said:


> Cameras are just like chainsaws, lol. I had the 10-22 and 70-200 and sold them. I never needed less than the 17mm and went with a 100-400L zoom. I had the 100-400 for years but finally sold it too. I didn't go that long often enough to justify keeping it.


 
If you are into photography and you obviously are, you ought to yourselves to buy a macro prime like the 100mm (sigma, tokina and tamron do good macro primes too). You are going to fall in love with it.
It's weird that you sold the 10-22, I'd never give mine up. I love the 10mm end and use it all the time. Comes to prove that lenses are just like chainsaws like you said; a highly subjective thing.:msp_confused:
Hey I went to see your profile and followed some threads of yours...what the heck is that saw on your picture? You could take down a giant sequoia with that. I don't think we even have a tree in Illinois that would ever need that kind of bar.
(I am exagerating, I have a very large oak in my garden that would require just that to be felled but I am keeping it)
Looks very impressive.


----------



## MCW

Oregone said:


> Holy macaroni MCW, The MS 260 exported to Australia have gold plated magnesium handles and are diamond studded or what? What kind of a price is that? I paid $498 with taxes ($460 w/o) for my 346XP.



Welcome to chainsaw pricing in Australia  We get ripped on basically everything and quite often it's not the dealer's fault, it's Stihl Australia or Husky Australia etc.

Hey congrats on the 346 too, very nice little saw  Now, bring forth the vids...


----------



## The Count

I love my 346.
I never used the 20" b/c that it came with, but with a 16" it is just everything I need.
I have EVEN managed a plunge cut successfully from first attempt.
I couldn`t believe it.

It is true I haven`t tried the 261 but I agree with Saw Troll up to a point.
if you have a 346 XP, the 261 is highly redundant. there is no way one could convince me to get one for a second saw.
it would have to be significantly better. (is it? I don`t know)

second, if you start biased, convinced that you`ll hate it, you`ll spot only the bad things.
On the other hand, if I had it for my first saw, I may have loved it and find 346 unattractive.

this brand war is very very funny and I enjoy it. it is like you favor a football team that sometimes wins sometimes not; have you ever assisted to a "war" between two buddies that favor different teams?

Back to Saw Troll; I respect the man, as I respect any of you. from an objective stand, he is right, about the purpose of a 50 cc saw. however, folks like me, have one for all around saw but I do not consider myself relevant in this equation.
If I were the lumberjack chain sawer overlord, very demanding with my saws, every second and every cut meaning a serious amount of money...well, I am insignificant.
however to those of you that like the 261: good for you; enjoy it. you did right, you made the right decision (just because it makes you happy)

as for ST, if he wants to get a new 261 and try it only to declare it unworthy, I will be happy to adopt it afterwards, I will even pay for the shipping


cheers.


----------



## Oregone

Good analogy about sports team...In Chicago white sox/cubs is just like Stihl/Husqvarna. Based on nothing more than a whimsical or heavily subjective/ affected choice at first which develops into some die hard conviction and later defended as if rooted in righteousness and logic (when it has almost nothing to do with logic). If I learned anything on this thread, that's it. Most people are aware of their biais and the one who pretend not to have one are the most heavily picked on (see the crap sawtroll gets).
I must admit, His arguments did resonate with what I was looking for, so in the end, if there is a winning sale...he's the guy. Others will argue that my mind was altready made up, that is only 10 to 25% true...I wanted to secure my biais but it was not set. If most people had argued that the MS261 really was worth the extra dollar and aggarvation to buy, then I would had bought it. In the end, though Logic is an option rarely used in man made decisions, we are animal based, none of us is neutered and our ego and emotions run the show almost all the time. But I need to shut the heck up now, I hear the Chainsaw-Stay-On-the-Subject police sirens echoing afar, they smelt my disgressions again. Watch for the c-SOB police, only business is allowed here, 

BTW, it's friggin raining and gloomy outside today, I was going to make a video but I am not doing that in the garage (don't feel like cleaning chips just for a stupid video) or in the rain...I want a happy movie, sun is critical for that...It will have to be delayed. That sucks and sorry. It'll come, it's no big deal anyway, I am taking this whole thing WAAY too seriously. It's just a chainsaw for pete sake!

I think for this summer, I will also buy the little top handle tanaka for climbing in the trees. On a ladder, the relatively small 346XP would not feel that small especially with a 20" bar on it.
I looked at the baby dolmar and redmax but the tanaka is so darn cute and feels perfect in one hand.
Check it out...
http://www.tanaka-usa.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=TCS-3301PFS


----------



## c5rulz

I bought a 346 XP a little over a week ago and put 4 tanks through it cutting firewood and took down a leaning box elder for my neighbor yesterday. It seems to have a little more guts than my old 028 super, and it handles much better.
The box elder was about 15" and it didn't even slow it down.


Here's your pics.












As for camera, what ever the wife will let me use.


----------



## Oregone

c5rulz said:


> I bought a 346 XP a little over a week ago and put 4 tanks through it cutting firewood and took down a leaning box elder for my neighbor yesterday. It seems to have a little more guts than my old 028 super, and it handles much better.
> The box elder was about 15" and it didn't even slow it down.
> 
> 
> Here's your pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for camera, what ever the wife will let me use.



Pictures are great.
You have a big Dolmar, or rather a Makita in blue there. Is that the 64cc?
How does it compare with the 346 in terms of handling feel and power?


----------



## oscar4883

Oregone - That Tanaka is futuristic looking! Be smart, stay off the ladder. Get a good polesaw or hire a climber. lol


----------



## slipknot

If you are concerned over price vs performance vs quality why did you exclude the efco 152? You can have a top notch 50cc saw for under $400 with a five year warranty. Ive said it before but check this thread out before you buy if you havent already. One of our site sponsors sells them cheaper than anyone. $365 w/ free shipping. You simply cant beat that deal...This thread have comparison video of all these saws on page 3. My bad, that dolmar isnt compared on this thread. Here it is..http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/133888.htm


----------



## Oregone

View attachment 173086

My friend and I use harnesses and takes it very slow and easy (especially him). I think I will have to get spikes from Bailey's for the rest, that's a fully extended 20' ladder you see on the picture. It is too short for most of the trees in my yard and I will not climb like a crazy monkey, I used too but now, I am too old for that. I have a maple with branches at least 50' in the air and several oaks that are even taller. A pole saw is useless with that. I think the whole point of enjoying cutting trees is to do it yourself. Paying a guy to do it for me would ruin it. Sorry.


----------



## oscar4883

Sorry Oregone, didn't know you had the gear. Spike away!


----------



## Chaz1

c5rulz said:


> I bought a 346 XP a little over a week ago and put 4 tanks through it cutting firewood and took down a leaning box elder for my neighbor yesterday. It seems to have a little more guts than my old 028 super, and it handles much better.
> The box elder was about 15" and it didn't even slow it down.
> 
> 
> Here's your pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for camera, what ever the wife will let me use.


 
Get some more fuel through that 346. I still has some "waking up" to do. Mine took around 8-10 tanks to really come alive. Congrats on a really fine saw purchace!


----------



## Oregone

slipknot said:


> If you are concerned over price vs performance vs quality why did you exclude the efco 152? You can have a top notch 50cc saw for under $400 with a five year warranty. Ive said it before but check this thread out before you buy if you havent already. One of our site sponsors sells them cheaper than anyone. $365 w/ free shipping. You simply cant beat that deal...This thread have comparison video of all these saws on page 3. My bad, that dolmar isnt compared on this thread. Here it is..http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/133888.htm


 
Honestly, price was not a concern. The rep had some efco's there on major sale.
I looked at them and thought...I am an idiot for spending twice as much but it's my money...I do what I want with it.
I know you are a Efco rep so I will take it easy on Efco but IMHO.
I see Efco as a good old chevy Impala from Italy (when they manufacture Alfa Roeo, Ferrari, Lamborghini) while I see the Husqvarna as a Ferrari from Sweden (made in canada). You pay double but you get the best, or close to it.
Efco probably are just fine but they looked bulky, not as space or ergo-optimized as the 346XP is and the plastic looked a bit like the inside of a rental car.
I know a chainsaw is not for a beauty contest but my shallow self does give importance to looks. In pure practical terms for the amateur that I am, you most probably make a lot more sense than I do.
I already bought the XP and I think I like it (A LOT)

EFCO 152 CHAINSAW


----------



## slipknot

Oregone said:


> Honestly, price was not a concern. The rep had some efco's there on major sale.
> I looked at them and thought...I am an idiot for spending twice as much but it's my money...I do what I want with it.
> I know you are a Efco rep so I will take it easy on Efco but IMHO.
> I see Efco as a good old chevy Impala from Italy (when they manufacture Alfa Roeo, Ferrari, Lamborghini) while I see the Husqvarna as a Ferrari from Sweden (made in canada). You pay double but you get the best, or close to it.
> Efco probably are just fine but they looked bulky, not as space or ergo-optimized as the 346XP is and the plastic looked a bit like the inside of a rental car.
> I know a chainsaw is not for a beauty contest but my shallow self does give importance to looks. In pure practical terms for the amateur that I am, you most probably make a lot more sense than I do.
> I already bought the XP and I think I like it (A LOT)
> 
> EFCO 152 CHAINSAW


 
Thats all cool, but wanted to point out that I am not an Efco rep.....im just like you... a user. Im just trying to get people to notice these efco....its always between stihl and husky it seems....Ive ran them all....the efco 152 is not the fastest highest reving saw. It is faster than a 346xp in wood over 10in. Its got more torque so it doesnt drop off like the 346. I got to run one of them new 346's the other day....they are nice...no doubt....but the is efco right up there with the husky and stihl performance wise. Ive been saying this for like 6 yrs now....and until recently nobody even new what an efco was. The guy I was cutting for ran my 152 and went and bought one in Wilmington. It replaced his 029..not quite the same comparison....I know. Just thought Id throw that out there.


----------



## Oregone

slipknot said:


> Thats all cool, but wanted to point out that I am not an Efco rep.....im just like you... a user. Im just trying to get people to notice these efco....its always between stihl and husky it seems....Ive ran them all....the efco 152 is not the fastest highest reving saw. It is faster than a 346xp in wood over 10in. Its got more torque so it doesnt drop off like the 346. I got to run one of them new 346's the other day....they are nice...no doubt....but the is efco right up there with the husky and stihl performance wise. Ive been saying this for like 6 yrs now....and until recently nobody even new what an efco was. The guy I was cutting for ran my 152 and went and bought one in Wilmington. It replaced his 029..not quite the same comparison....I know. Just thought Id throw that out there.


 
Slipknot,
Thanks for mentioning it...
I never tried an Efco so my judgment was purely on looks, not like yours which is based on actual use.
The first impression of the 346XP is like you say... lots of horsepower but not too much torque. A precison instrument where throttle control is everything.
I havean Infiniti G35 coupe now and had a Subaru WRX STI previously, the first one more horsepower, the turbo is torquier. I like horsepower over torque better...it's a different feel...like a train pulling inoxerably versus an explosive rush of power. One is strenght, the other is vitality.
I think the MS261 is probaly torquier also and so is the dolmar. It's a very subjective thing.


----------



## THALL10326

Oregone said:


> Slipknot,
> Thanks for mentioning it...
> I never tried an Efco so my judgment was purely on looks, not like yours which is based on actual use.
> The first impression of the 346XP is like you say... lots of horsepower but not too much torque. A precison instrument where throttle control is everything.
> I havean Infiniti G35 coupe now and had a Subaru WRX STI previously, the first one more horsepower, the turbo is torquier. I like horsepower over torque better...it's a different feel...like a train pulling inoxerably versus an explosive rush of power. One is strenght, the other is vitality.
> I think the MS261 is probaly torquier also and so is the dolmar. It's a very subjective thing.



I see ya finally went and picked up your new 346xp, good on you. No need to give the Stihl, Dolmar or any other saw a second thought now, enjoy the one you got. You'll like that little saw, I can say so for sure because I like mine. 

I think I like your camera better than I do any saw, that thing takes awesome pics..


----------



## Oregone

THALL10326 said:


> I see ya finally went and picked up your new 346xp, good on you. No need to give the Stihl, Dolmar or any other saw a second thought now, enjoy the one you got. You'll like that little saw, I can say so for sure because I like mine.
> 
> I think I like your camera better than I do any saw, that thing takes awesome pics..


 
Hey Thall, nice to hear from you and I like what you say. Once you have made your choice, best to forget about other options (just like with your wife...looking at other options will only make you sad unless you're a prick of course)

I spent way too much debating anyway...and it was for that very purpose of not regretting later. I don't think I will.

I tried it already and I love the weight and tight proportions of the body...one of the very big edge the 346XP has over the competition is its small space footprint (in 3Dimensions). That thing was designed with poeple cutting trees at angles and hard to reach places in mind, not for the sawhorse. It's been optimized big time.

Made like a saber that was cast in battle, not on the drawing board or in a big open field with no obstructions in the way.

Actually, not a saber, more like a Damascus samurai sword, definitely not a 50lbs. cold forged iron Goth saber. :yoyo:


----------



## sunfish

Congrats on a fine saw! I do like both of mine.


----------



## SawTroll

Oregone said:


> Hey Thall, nice to hear from you and I like what you say. Once you have made your choice, best to forget about other options (just like with your wife...looking at other options will only make you sad unless you're a prick of course)
> 
> I spent way too much debating anyway...and it was for that very purpose of not regretting later. I don't think I will.
> 
> I tried it already and I love the weight and tight proportions of the body...one of the very big edge the 346XP has over the competition is its small space footprint (in 3Dimensions). That thing was designed with poeple cutting trees at angles and hard to reach places in mind, not for the sawhorse. It's been optimized big time.
> 
> Made like a saber that was cast in battle, not on the drawing board or in a big open field with no obstructions in the way.
> 
> Actually, not a saber, more like a Damascus samurai sword, definitely not a 50lbs. cold forged iron Goth saber. :yoyo:



You got it totally right, despite the attemts to blur the picture for you - congrats!


----------



## SawTroll

The Count said:


> ....
> 
> as for ST, if he wants to get a new 261 and try it only to declare it unworthy, I will be happy to adopt it afterwards, I will even pay for the shipping
> 
> 
> cheers.



I lost interest for the 261 at once when I found out how it was built, so that won't happen!

Despite of that, it obviously is a very good saw, just not what a 50cc saw should be!


----------



## SawTroll

The Count said:


> I love my 346.
> I never used the 20" b/c that it came with, but with a 16" it is just everything I need.
> I have EVEN managed a plunge cut successfully from first attempt.
> I couldn`t believe it.
> 
> ......



You are doing the right thing, reserve that 20" bar for the occations where you really need it!:biggrin:


----------



## The Count

SawTroll said:


> I lost interest for the 261 at once when I found out how it was built, so that won't happen!
> 
> Despite of that, it obviously is a very good saw, just not what a 50cc saw should be!



I never expected anything else my friend



SawTroll said:


> You are doing the right thing, reserve that 20" bar for the occations where you really need it!:biggrin:


 
Honestly, I wish I had another 16" than that 20" but who knows? occasion may present itself and then i`ll not be surprised.


anyways, the 16" I can handle better for now.
boy it felt good to be able to do the boring cut !
it was yesterday, it was raining and I didn`t took pictures.
I have an old what it used to be Quercus Cerris.
My grandparents, have long cut down and 7 spruces came to live and now they are about 14" thick. I took down 4 and left a perfect symmetry.
Looking forward to see them grow. anyways. they were grown too close together and I needed them to fall away from the standing ones, so the back cut was impossible to accomplish.


----------



## Oregone

SawTroll said:


> You are doing the right thing, reserve that 20" bar for the occations where you really need it!:biggrin:


 
Sawtroll,
I thought you'd appprove of my choice (hard guess mmmm :msp_sneaky

I have some 16" bars to try it as a mean little bugger but for limbing trees on the ground a 20" bar is actually nice when your back kills you.


----------



## Oregone

slipknot said:


> Thats all cool, but wanted to point out that I am not an Efco rep.....im just like you... a user. Im just trying to get people to notice these efco....its always between stihl and husky it seems....Ive ran them all....the efco 152 is not the fastest highest reving saw. It is faster than a 346xp in wood over 10in. Its got more torque so it doesnt drop off like the 346. I got to run one of them new 346's the other day....they are nice...no doubt....but the is efco right up there with the husky and stihl performance wise. Ive been saying this for like 6 yrs now....and until recently nobody even new what an efco was. The guy I was cutting for ran my 152 and went and bought one in Wilmington. It replaced his 029..not quite the same comparison....I know. Just thought Id throw that out there.


 
It's cold and rainy in Chicago today so I went to Menards to get some wood (for building furnitures, not to burn )We are remodeling the kitchen.

I Had to check the chainsaws there just by curiosity. They sell the EFCO brands, had a bunch of them too. The 51cc sells for $399. They had the 40 or 35 cc on sale for $199. Great deal. I never considered it so ignored it at the chainsaw dealer.
But after your post, I had to take a closer look at it.

From an engineer standpoint (I design machines for a living in R&D),
Efco is nothing like the 346XP in terms of fit and finish. I don't understand it. The way the plastic parts are designed and molded... I guess they have the innards down pat but in my experience, the way parts on designed on the outside, the way they fit together and look is often a reflection of the spirit in which the innards have been designed too. They say that by looking at a plane you cannot tell if it will fly if it's pretty but you know it won't fly if it's ugly. Maybe that rule do not apply to chainsaws but I can't help being prejudiced.
Sorry, not trying to break your house here but if the truth must be told, that's my two sense about it. I guess I've been listening to Sawtroll, Andymoonshine, Thall, CMW and the rest too long by now, I've become a chainsaw snob.
Watch this web site, it'll transform you into a tool prima donna in no time.


----------



## SawTroll

Oregone said:


> Sawtroll,
> I thought you'd appprove of my choice (hard guess mmmm :msp_sneaky
> 
> I have some 16" bars to try it as a mean little bugger but for limbing trees on the ground a 20" bar is actually nice when your back kills you.



I usually say that 20" bars are 70cc territory, but it surely depends on the conditions! If you cut wood that a 16" bar would cut, there still is a difference in performance - but not a huge one. Personally, I don't like the idea of using a longer bar to avoid bending over at all, even though I have a _*very*_ bad back. 

The main issue is that a 20" bar on a light 50cc saw destroys the balance and handling of the saw. :msp_cursing:

Any good 50cc saw will easily run it, but they really are better off with 16" ones. Here, standard bar on them is 13" from most brands, but that is just old habit, and has nothing to do with what the newer/better 50cc saws perform best with.


----------



## mikefunaro

Oregone said:


> It's cold and rainy in Chicago today so I went to Menards to get some wood (for building furnitures, not to burn )We are remodeling the kitchen.
> 
> I Had to check the chainsaws there just by curiosity. They sell the EFCO brands, had a bunch of them too. The 51cc sells for $399. They had the 40 or 35 cc on sale for $199. Great deal. I never considered it so ignored it at the chainsaw dealer.
> But after your post, I had to take a closer look at it.
> 
> From an engineer standpoint (I design machines for a living in R&D),
> Efco is nothing like the 346XP in terms of fit and finish. I don't understand it. The way the plastic parts are designed and molded... I guess they have the innards down pat but in my experience, the way parts on designed on the outside, the way they fit together and look is often a reflection of the spirit in which the innards have been designed too. They say that by looking at a plane you cannot tell if it will fly if it's pretty but you know it won't fly if it's ugly. Maybe that rule do not apply to chainsaws but I can't help being prejudiced.
> Sorry, not trying to break your house here but if the truth must be told, that's my two sense about it. I guess I've been listening to Sawtroll, Andymoonshine, Thall, CMW and the rest too long by now, I've become a chainsaw snob.
> Watch this web site, it'll transform you into a tool prima donna in no time.



Ehhh...if you want to get really picky, have you ever noticed that the plastic top cover doesnt perfect mate up with the metal case around the throttle area on the 346? It's just slightly off??


----------



## SawTroll

mikefunaro said:


> Ehhh...if you want to get really picky, have you ever noticed that the plastic top cover doesnt perfect mate up with the metal case around the throttle area on the 346? It's just slightly off??


 
HUH??? 

I have mine right in front of me, and can't see that?


----------



## Oregone

SawTroll said:


> I usually say that 20" bars are 70cc territory, but it surely depends on the conditions! If you cut wood that a 16" bar would cut, there still is a difference in performance - but not a huge one. Personally, I don't like the idea of using a longer bar to avoid bending over at all, even though I have a _*very*_ bad back.
> 
> The main issue is that a 20" bar on a light 50cc saw destroys the balance and handling of the saw. :msp_cursing:
> 
> Any good 50cc saw will easily run it, but they really are better off with 16" ones. Here, standard bar on them is 13" from most brands, but that is just old habit, and has nothing to do with what the newer/better 50cc saws perform best with.




13" on a 50cc ? Shoot, I did not know Cocobolo, Kingwood, Ebony and that kind of stuff grew in Norway!
:msp_scared:
(Norvegians must be in big big hurry when they cut...that's the other option)
:wink2:

This reminds me of the first time I went surf fishing in the outerbanks North Carolina.
I bought the longest pole I could find after reading in lenght about surf casting. When I showed up with my 14 footer, I think the locals were all laughing at me, (not openly but I could just tell) Those guys had little things they could flip with impressive results.
Me, it was hit and miss, my pole was way too flexible for the weight of the lead at the end of it. All the energy was absorbed by the pole and not released in the weight. Next day, I bought a stiff 5' Shakespeare orange ugly stick tiger and it did work a lot better at throwing far but then the bait would too often flip out of the hook from too strong an acceleration. I went too far the other way. There is just the right lenght I guess...for the 346XP, it's probably 16 or 18" depending on the wood.
The longer the bar, the less control you have over it even if the reach is better, it's simple physics. I understand that and I know that a lot of pros use only as little lenght as they can.
I am not too much in a hurry and I am tired of my 16" bar. I just want something different, one I don't have to bend with all the time, even if I have to be more careful.


----------



## SawTroll

I mostly agree, but many Norwegians and Swedes will not, just because they don't really use their heads, but just do what about all the saw brands tell them to in Scandinavia........:msp_lol:


----------



## Oregone

SawTroll said:


> I mostly agree, but many Norwegians and Swedes will not, just because they don't really use their heads, but just do what about all the saw brands tell them to in Scandinavia........:msp_lol:


 
I lied, well I did not remember too well actually.
It was a 12' and a 7'.
9' to 10' pole would probably be perfect for surf casting if you are 5'-10"
For a 50cc chainsaw, my guess is that 18" is probably optimum for a guy with good arm strenght/control and 16" for a greener guy.
Translated for me...It means I should use a 4 to 6 inch bar :msp_tongue:

"View attachment 173158
View attachment 173159


----------



## mikefunaro

SawTroll said:


> HUH???
> 
> I have mine right in front of me, and can't see that?



Here--the plastic on this ridge. I have checked it on multiple 346's...the plastic sits out slightly too far on the outside and doesn't fully cover the metal outcropping on the inside...







Not obsessive or anything, i swear...LOL...


----------



## Oregone

mikefunaro said:


> Ehhh...if you want to get really picky, have you ever noticed that the plastic top cover doesnt perfect mate up with the metal case around the throttle area on the 346? It's just slightly off??


 
Mike,
In term of tolerances, you have the microchip world and the wood fence construction world, I take it you are more accustomed to the large hadron collider particle beam alignment team than the 12 x 12 post in the dirt shove it team.
Just kidding...your saw has a defect.

I looked at it very carefully on mine and granted.It's not perfect, the physical world does not have percection in it. But it's miles ahead from the The Efco or the Dolmar fit and finish. Largest misalignment is 0.7 mm right next to the red stop button. (I just measured with a caliper) Everywhere else, tolerances are better than 0.2 mm. From metal casting to plastic injection molded part, I'd say, it's perfect and stunningly well controlled. Plastic shrinks and warps like crazy as it cools off the mold...they must have their QC on a tight leash if you ask me.

I am sorry to cut it to you like that but, either they improved their manufacturing process and you have an older model or someone handed you a defective or pre-production sample.

Just seen your last post so I am editing mine...yes, that's where it's the worst but do you consider less than a mm a defect?
Honestly?


----------



## mikefunaro

Oregone said:


> Mike,
> In term of tolerances, you have the microchip world and the wood fence construction world, I take it you are more accustomed to the large hadron collider particle beam alignment team than the 12 x 12 post in the dirt shove it team.
> Just kidding...your saw has a defect.
> 
> I looked at it very carefully on mine and granted.It's not perfect, the physical world does not have percection in it. But it's miles ahead from the The Efco or the Dolmar fit and finish. Largest misalignment is 0.7 mm right next to the red stop button. (I just measured with a caliper) Everywhere else, tolerances are better than 0.2 mm. From metal casting to plastic injection molded part, I'd say, it's perfect and stunningly well controlled. Plastic shrinks and warps like crazy as it cools off the mold...they must have their QC on a tight leash if you ask me.
> 
> I am sorry to cut it to you like that but, either they improved their manufacturing process and you have an older model or someone handed you a defective or pre-production sample.


 
No defect. If you don't see it then we're just not on the same page. I've looked at like 6 of them now and they all have it and none didn't.


----------



## Oregone

mikefunaro said:


> Here--the plastic on this ridge. I have checked it on multiple 346's...the plastic sits out slightly too far on the outside and doesn't fully cover the metal outcropping on the inside...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not obsessive or anything, i swear...LOL...


 
0.7mm as the very worst fit on a large injected molded part put under pressure by 3 latches is actually quite a feat.
Remember you are looking at it larger than full scale here.
View attachment 173171


----------



## mikefunaro

I never said anything about a "defect".


----------



## Oregone

mikefunaro said:


> No defect. If you don't see it then we're just not on the same page. I've looked at like 6 of them now and they all have it and none didn't.


 

No Mike, you are right...I see the defect. It's no big deal reallly.
The day I cut my finger pushing on the stop button, I promise to sue Husqvarna for defective craftmanship...until then, I'll consider myself the lucky owner of a grade A 346 XP.

I've got to celebrate that.:kilt:


----------



## mikefunaro

what kind of lens is that that enables you to take photos that close up of things?


----------



## Oregone

mikefunaro said:


> I never said anything about a "defect".


 
OK I'll drop it.
You did not say defect, I forgot what you said. You found a flaw, it is true, there is a flaw.
If that's all the 346XP has on its negative board, then it's got to be the perfect saw as of 2011.

So far, the little I have experienced of it...it looks very well debugged to me.


----------



## Oregone

mikefunaro said:


> what kind of lens is that that enables you to take photos that close up of things?


 
100 mm prime macro from Canon. It can get much closer but then it would have proven your point much bettter as the gap would have looked like the grand canyon...did not want to convey that, sorry.


----------



## SawTroll

mikefunaro said:


> Here--the plastic on this ridge. I have checked it on multiple 346's...the plastic sits out slightly too far on the outside and doesn't fully cover the metal outcropping on the inside...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not obsessive or anything, i swear...LOL...



There needs to be some clarance there, for the AV to work properly, but I am not really sure that is what you "talk" about? That saw looks perfectly normal, btw! :msp_smile:


----------



## Oregone

mikefunaro said:


> No defect. If you don't see it then we're just not on the same page. I've looked at like 6 of them now and they all have it and none didn't.


 
To prove you right Mike, I pushed the casing as far as I could out of its gong and used the very worst angle at maximum magnificatiion.
It looks like this.
View attachment 173176


:msp_scared::msp_scared::msp_scared::msp_scared::msp_scared:
Sawtroll is not gonna like that .:msp_huh:
:msp_biggrin: No, I know he'a big guy.
Remember that it's all in the eye of the beholder and our mind always acts as a deformed lens to bend the truth in order to accomodate our will.

If we can bend pictures, imagine how we can bend the perception of reality...scary stuff.
I believe Wars start with misperceptions or misinterpretatons...nothing to do with us, we are all friends here (or so I assume).


----------



## Oregone

The best all terrain, all around general purpose chainsaw IN THE WOoooRLD.
And I still can't figure out how to copy and paste the link so that the picture appear.
i give up.

View attachment 173196


----------



## mikefunaro

oregone, thanks for the photos  ! tried to rep you but i have to spread it. 

My point certainly wasn't to complain; I'm generally very pleased with the fit and finish on all of the saws I own. My point was just that even the best are imperfect. I guess the efco's are significantly worse than the husky, but if you look hard enough, you'll find things wrong everywhere.

Just this week someone put a nice ding in my car door...arghh!


----------



## The Count

Oregone said:


> The best all terrain, all around general purpose chainsaw IN THE WOoooRLD.
> And I still can't figure out how to copy and paste the link so that the picture appear.
> i give up.


 
why are you posting pics with my saw ?


----------



## Oregone

mikefunaro said:


> oregone, thanks for the photos  ! tried to rep you but i have to spread it.
> 
> My point certainly wasn't to complain; I'm generally very pleased with the fit and finish on all of the saws I own. My point was just that even the best are imperfect. I guess the efco's are significantly worse than the husky, but if you look hard enough, you'll find things wrong everywhere.
> 
> Just this week someone put a nice ding in my car door...arghh!



If it can make you feel better, 2 winters ago, my son in law decided on his own to be nice and take the snow off my immaculate black Nissan Maxima.
He used a metal shovel to do that.
No need to tell you the state of the paint below the snow.
Car looks like it tried to mess with an angry cheetah.
I did not fix it..it's life. What the heck...it gives perspective to material thingss, all is ephemeral in the grand scheme.
One difference between men is how well we bear those marks, with humour, pride, anger or sadness. I try to opt for first choice (rarely succeeds)
Sh1t, do I sound like I am standing on a soap box or what?...that should be my avatar...a dude standing on a soap box or that little kitten (me on internet, me in real life)..That was funny.
Thanks for the replies Mike.


----------



## Oregone

The Count said:


> why are you posting pics with my saw ?


 
:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
That's funny.
You caught me...I thought at first that you meant "the PICTURE of my saw"
I thought "shoot! did I actually picked the count's picture and post it instead of mine???
Felt very stupid

Then I recognized the blue tarp of our pool behind and realized you had me...that's what made me laugh. You really had me for a second.


----------



## c5rulz

Oregone said:


> Pictures are great.
> You have a big Dolmar, or rather a Makita in blue there. Is that the 64cc?
> How does it compare with the 346 in terms of handling feel and power?



The Dolkita is just 64cc., I generally am cutting up tops and it has plenty of power for what I need it to do. Comparing the two in handling is like comparing a Corvette to a Suburban.





Chaz1 said:


> Get some more fuel through that 346. I still has some "waking up" to do. Mine took around 8-10 tanks to really come alive. Congrats on a really fine saw purchace!


 

I now have about 5 tanks through it.:chainsawguy:
Well if you are looking at the weather today, we are getting at least 10" today. The snow Wisconsin has got this season has put hold on the wood cutting. BTW, I just spent 10 in a skid steer clearing snow at a local hospital.


----------



## JJay03

Everyone has their reasons for liking one saw over another. I tend to like designs that are more simple with less clutter and easier to work on. Im not really old school but I dont like things that are not necessary. Im sure the 346 isnt too bad to take apart but I just dont like the way its laid out under the hood. 
I know you like comparing things but its like when I bought my 01 SS camaro it had a lot of clutter under the hood so I removed all the emissions crap and it made a much better looking bay. Pistols I like glock cause its a genius design but is very basic and easy to work on and very reliable. Not bashing the 346 tho cause it looks like a very nice saw and should last you many years.


----------



## The Count

Oregone said:


> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> That's funny.
> You caught me...I thought at first that you meant "the PICTURE of my saw"
> I thought "shoot! did I actually picked the count's picture and post it instead of mine???
> Felt very stupid
> 
> Then I recognized the blue tarp of our pool behind and realized you had me...that's what made me laugh. You really had me for a second.


 
man, I stared a thread in order to help you post your pics: this much I enjoy pics


----------



## Oregone

JJay03 said:


> Everyone has their reasons for liking one saw over another. I tend to like designs that are more simple with less clutter and easier to work on. Im not really old school but I dont like things that are not necessary. Im sure the 346 isnt too bad to take apart but I just dont like the way its laid out under the hood.
> I know you like comparing things but its like when I bought my 01 SS camaro it had a lot of clutter under the hood so I removed all the emissions crap and it made a much better looking bay. Pistols I like glock cause its a genius design but is very basic and easy to work on and very reliable. Not bashing the 346 tho cause it looks like a very nice saw and should last you many years.


 
:msp_w00t:
That's why I love these conversations. What you say is very relevant and I completely get it. A good tool is one that is reduced to only what it needs in order to operate, everything else should be removed. In this lawyer's world (emissions, safety, etc...) there is always a bunch of unecessary clutter that adds weight and more things that can go wrong, not to mention overzealous engineers that always add and never remove (I know, I am one of those guy and even if I fight it, technology races always demands more junk)
I found the carburator guts of the 346XP not too busy but I am sure they have a couple extra hose and reflows, etc..that are not that necessary (it's emission regulation that adds that crap).
For the Glock, you must be a guy that likes to take things apart. Can't beat the glock for that unless you can deal with a revolver, that's even simpler than a Glock.
Me I don't care too much for the square barrel cover design. I think they should have rounded it. I love the dan Wesson 1911 bobtail, it's a beautiful gun.

I tried a bunch of guns and you know what I had the best fun with?...a long barrel 22. You get a browning and put a green laser scope on it for the heck of it (no need to aim with the slots but you do have to calibrate the laser). At the range, it's the funnest thing to use if you like precision, well, for a gun at least, no gun is really precise past 50 yards unless it's a long barrel with small bore.

The 1911 Colt 45 , man that thing is like a cannon but the bullet seeems to travel just like a cannon ball too, wherever it wants, even when using a sand bag. I could not get it to shoot where I wanted unles it was below 20 yards. For close range only, a defense weapon for destruction, nasty little tool.

OK, enough talking for me..I passed the 25000 word limit, sorry.
Hey, maybe you'll like to see a picture of another kind of toy.
I hope this is allowed.

View attachment 173240


----------



## JJay03

Oregone said:


> :msp_w00t:
> That's why I love these conversations. What you say is very relevant and I completely get it. A good tool is one that is reduced to only what it needs in order to operate, everything else should be removed. In this lawyer's world (emissions, safety, etc...) there is always a bunch of unecessary clutter that adds weight and more things that can go wrong, not to mention overzealous engineers that always add and never remove (I know, I am one of those guy and even if I fight it, technology races always demands more junk)
> I found the carburator guts of the 346XP not too busy but I am sure they have a couple extra hose and reflows, etc..that are not that necessary (it's emission regulation that adds that crap).
> For the Glock, you must be a guy that likes to take things apart. Can't beat the glock for that unless you can deal with a revolver, that's even simpler than a Glock.
> Me I don't care too much for the square barrel cover design. I think they should have rounded it. I love the dan Wesson 1911 bobtail, it's a beautiful gun.
> 
> I tried a bunch of guns and you know what I had the best fun with?...a long barrel 22. You get a browning and put a green laser scope on it for the heck of it (no need to aim with the slots but you do have to calibrate the laser). At the range, it's the funnest thing to use if you like precision, well, for a gun at least, no gun is really precise past 50 yards unless it's a long barrel with small bore.
> 
> The 1911 Colt 45 , man that thing is like a cannon but the bullet seeems to travel just like a cannon ball too, wherever it wants, even when using a sand bag. I could not get it to shoot where I wanted unles it was below 20 yards. For close range only, a defense weapon for destruction, nasty little tool.
> 
> OK, enough talking for me..I passed the 25000 word limit, sorry.
> Hey, maybe you'll like to see a picture of another kind of toy.
> I hope this is allowed.
> 
> View attachment 173240



Oh I get where your at with the 1911 it was what started my love of handguns my first pistol was a Kimber team match II. I sold it wanting to step up to an ever nicer 1911 but cant bring myself to spend the money now. The Dan Wesson CBOB is also a nice looking 1911. 1911's are not too bad to take apart either and its a great design not as reliable as a glock but most are set for tight tolerances for target shooting. I would value a 1911 over a glock but every handgun owner should have at least 1 glock. The square slide doesnt bother me like it use to. 
I think I might get a .22 next cause the expensive ammo hurts the wallet a bit more to shoot. Much easier to control the recoil and trigger on a target .22 the .45 can be really accurate if you can control the recoil and keep from jerking the trigger.

Sorry to get off topic


----------



## BLUEMTNS

Can't wait to get my hands on my 346xp next week!

Going to be a great addition to my growing husky collection


----------



## MCW

Oregone said:


> From an engineer standpoint (I design machines for a living in R&D),
> Efco is nothing like the 346XP in terms of fit and finish. I don't understand it. The way the plastic parts are designed and molded... I guess they have the innards down pat but in my experience, the way parts on designed on the outside, the way they fit together and look is often a reflection of the spirit in which the innards have been designed too.



You know what? I agree. Although I can't say I've really looked at clearances with chainsaw plastic fit, I'm the exact opposite with cars. You can tell who takes the extra care by looking at panel gaps. Check out a Honda and they are perfect. Look at a Daewoo, garbage. Even our Holdens (GM) and Fords are all over the shop but have improved significantly. Sad part is that the later Hyundais I've looked at are kicking the Holden and Ford's arses with build quality, despite still remaining a gutless, unimpressive piece of snot. With a good warranty and cheap price tag however...
I saw a video of the Audi factory last night and they measure every panel gap with a guage, but even more importantly actually fix it if it is outside of specs


----------



## Oregone

I want to thank all the people that participated to this thread.
It was quite some fun for me even if we wandered way off track sometimes.

Regarding the gap by the stop button, I have been thinking about that and I think now or rather suspect that the mold designer forced the tolerance to the outside of the cavity where your finger pulls the choke or press the stop button so that the plastic edge can never cut your thumb. The metal is soft and rounded while the plastic edge sharp. It's smart design actually...just in the spirit of the 346 XP...thought out through and very thoroughly.
Can't wait to actually put it to real work....right now, I am just staring at the darn thing and itching to go cut wood (weather sucks here)


----------



## SawTroll

The Count said:


> why are you posting pics with my saw ?



Looks like you have a too heavy bar on that saw! 

That is a rebadged Oregon Power-Match bar, the laminated Husky ones are much lighter, and more suitable on a light and nimble saw.


----------



## Stihl Crazy

The 261 is supposed to be out in May here. I get my Arctic 261 next week. Area rep left one at the dealership for me. Sold my 346xpg today.


----------



## Oregone

SawTroll said:


> Looks like you have a too heavy bar on that saw!
> 
> That is a rebadged Oregon Power-Match bar, the laminated Husky ones are much lighter, and more suitable on a light and nimble saw.


 
woah woah wait a minute.
Are you talking about the bar with replacable tip on the picture?
It tilts the saw about 5 to 10 degrees forward when holding the saw by top handle but is it a really a rebadged Oregon bar? I did not know that.


----------



## SawTroll

Stihl Crazy said:


> The 261 is supposed to be out in May here. I get my Arctic 261 next week. Area rep left one at the dealership for me. Sold my 346xpg today.



To me, the 261 is a totally uninteresting model, after seing the specs and how it is built! That saw will never handle like a 50cc saw should! :msp_cursing:


----------



## SawTroll

Oregone said:


> woah woah wait a minute.
> Are you talking about the bar with replacable tip on the picture?
> It tilts the saw about 5 to 10 degrees forward when holding the saw by top handle but is it a really a rebadged Oregon bar? I did not know that.



Look at the rivet pattern on the tip - there is no doubt that it is an Oregon PM.


----------



## THALL10326

SawTroll said:


> Looks like you have a too heavy bar on that saw!
> 
> That is a rebadged Oregon Power-Match bar, the laminated Husky ones are much lighter, and more suitable on a light and nimble saw.



Husky is making bars now? I thought Husky didn't make bars or chains, learn something new everyday..


----------



## THALL10326

SawTroll said:


> To me, the 261 is a totally uninteresting model, after seing the specs and how it is built! That saw will never handle like a 50cc saw should! :msp_cursing:



How is it built ole buddy, please enlighten me, BTW it handles something like a 50cc saw, wait, it is a 50cc saw, I'll be dayummm,LOL


----------



## SawTroll

THALL10326 said:


> Husky is making bars now? I thought Husky didn't make bars or chains, learn something new everyday..



They have done that for decades, but that factory (in Norway) is not up to the demand. :msp_wink:

I have notised that most smaller saws have those bars in the US as well these days, but not those that use 3/8" lo-pro. The new Techlite bars are made there as well, but no ordinary RSN ones.


----------



## THALL10326

SawTroll said:


> They have done that for decades, but that factory (in Norway) is not up to the demand. :msp_wink:
> 
> I have notised that most smaller saws have those bars in the US as well these days, but not those that use 3/8" lo-pro. The new Techlite bars are made there as well, but no ordinary RSN ones.



So these bars are manufactured in a Husky factory here in the US, cool, we need the jobs.....


----------



## SawTroll

THALL10326 said:


> So these bars are manufactured in a Husky factory here in the US, cool, we need the jobs.....



As I said, in Norway, not in the US.


----------



## THALL10326

SawTroll said:


> As I said, in Norway, not in the US.



Oh, ok.....


----------



## Andyshine77

SawTroll said:


> To me, the 261 is a totally uninteresting model, after seing the specs and how it is built! That saw will never handle like a 50cc saw should! :msp_cursing:


 
Run one my friend, I know you will like it! believe it or not, it balances nicely.


----------



## indiansprings

I like and respect the Troll, but how in the hell he has all these unfounded opinions of the 261 is a mystery.lol I have run one every day now for a week (1/2 day on Sun) and it has gotten stronger after 15-20 tanks. I've rotated purposely between it and the 346 and it sure doesn't give up much in the handling department. We've been in a small plot of standing ash, clearing it and sawing it up into firewood.
Most of it has been 16 -24" and the 261's extra torque/wider power band has become more noticeable and pleasant the more you run it. Also the longer run time between fillup's. As much as I respect the Troll this is one comparison were he is totally unqualified to make the assumptions he has about this saw. Can't judge one until you've run one in real wood. I actually think the oldest son called and had the dealer order him one. I've had a 310 and the 261is a stronger saw than it, and there is no comparison between the handling. The 261 with and 18" bar is up a 390's hiney, very close.
To continue to bash the saw based on fondling a manual or looking at the screen is becoming ludicrous. This saw may have caused Troll's massive memory bank to overload and short circuit.

Tommy, you need to get him checked into rehab, play him some blues on that axe, find him some real Virginia shine, keep him in the shade until he comes out of this tailspin.


----------



## THALL10326

indiansprings said:


> I like and respect the Troll, but how in the hell he has all these unfounded opinions of the 261 is a mystery.lol I have run one every day now for a week (1/2 day on Sun) and it has gotten stronger after 15-20 tanks. I've rotated purposely between it and the 346 and it sure doesn't give up much in the handling department. We've been in a small plot of standing ash, clearing it and sawing it up into firewood.
> Most of it has been 16 -24" and the 261's extra torque/wider power band has become more noticeable and pleasant the more you run it. Also the longer run time between fillup's. As much as I respect the Troll this is one comparison were he is totally unqualified to make the assumptions he has about this saw. Can't judge one until you've run one in real wood. I actually think the oldest son called and had the dealer order him one. I've had a 310 and the 261is a stronger saw than it, and there is no comparison between the handling. The 261 with and 18" bar is up a 390's hiney, very close.
> To continue to bash the saw based on fondling a manual or looking at the screen is becoming ludicrous. This saw may have caused Troll's massive memory bank to overload and short circuit.
> 
> Tommy, you need to get him checked into rehab, play him some blues on that axe, find him some real Virginia shine, keep him in the shade until he comes out of this tailspin.



LOLOL, ole Troll isn't gonna give that 261 any credit, he can't, he works for Husqvarna in the sales department. Too bad for him I work for Stihl in the sales department, yup the uhhhh No.1 department in the world,hehe


----------



## Andyshine77

indiansprings said:


> I like and respect the Troll, but how in the hell he has all these unfounded opinions of the 261 is a mystery.lol I have run one every day now for a week (1/2 day on Sun) and it has gotten stronger after 15-20 tanks. I've rotated purposely between it and the 346 and it sure doesn't give up much in the handling department. We've been in a small plot of standing ash, clearing it and sawing it up into firewood.
> Most of it has been 16 -24" and the 261's extra torque/wider power band has become more noticeable and pleasant the more you run it. Also the longer run time between fillup's. As much as I respect the Troll this is one comparison were he is totally unqualified to make the assumptions he has about this saw. Can't judge one until you've run one in real wood. I actually think the oldest son called and had the dealer order him one. I've had a 310 and the 261is a stronger saw than it, and there is no comparison between the handling. The 261 with and 18" bar is up a 390's hiney, very close.
> To continue to bash the saw based on fondling a manual or looking at the screen is becoming ludicrous. This saw may have caused Troll's massive memory bank to overload and short circuit.
> 
> Tommy, you need to get him checked into rehab, play him some blues on that axe, find him some real Virginia shine, keep him in the shade until he comes out of this tailspin.


 
He posts what he does because people like yourself fall for it every time. All in good fun really, some just take it literally. I would have thought those of great and superior intellect would have figured that out by now.:msp_wink:


----------



## indiansprings

Too bad it's a position that husky will never be in. While they take their quality down to meet big box retail positions, I'm hearing Stihl is focused on eliminating the lower end saws like the 170 and is going to actually start there line at 249.00 in the not too distant future and raise the bar for entry level saw quality. 

It's hard to deal with all the envy when your number one.


----------



## indiansprings

I would have thought those of great and superior intellect would have figured that out by now. Andyshine


Now you know that would leave me out right there. I'm nothing but a simple firewood hack, with a wore out body and faltering intellect, just ask my boys they'll tell you that dad doesn't know much.lol


----------



## Andyshine77

I almost shot beer out my nose right there.:dribble:


----------



## SawTroll

THALL10326 said:


> LOLOL, ole Troll isn't gonna give that 261 any credit, he can't, he works for Husqvarna in the sales department. Too bad for him I work for Stihl in the sales department, yup the uhhhh No.1 department in the world,hehe



It is a wide and quite heavy saw, with an inboard clutch, that puts the bar further than necessary from the centre of mass. It also has an unessasary heavy air filtration system, but that is just a detail. It actually looks like an improved version of the 5100S, that is a proven *not well handling *50cc saw, regarding weight distribution - not good at all! :msp_blink:

You don't have to use the MS261 to know that!


----------



## Andyshine77

indiansprings said:


> Too bad it's a position that husky will never be in. While they take their quality down to meet big box retail positions, I'm hearing Stihl is focused on eliminating the lower end saws like the 170 and is going to actually start there line at 249.00 in the not too distant future and raise the bar for entry level saw quality. .


 
Not sure about that one, the consumer market, is the market right now. Hell Stihl sells more trimmers and blowers than it does chainsaws. Stihl will never get out of the homeowner market, that's just bad business, too many sales would be lost.


----------



## SawTroll

indiansprings said:


> Too bad it's a position that husky will never be in. While they take their quality down to meet big box retail positions, I'm hearing Stihl is focused on eliminating the lower end saws like the 170 and is going to actually start there line at 249.00 in the not too distant future and raise the bar for entry level saw quality.
> 
> It's hard to deal with all the envy when your number one.


 
That simply isn't true at all - where do you have that "info" from?


----------



## indiansprings

That's what the Stihl rep for area was telling us last week in the local shop. He said they are going to move away from the 170/181 type homeowner saws and prolly start with a saw around the 211/231 size at a 249 dollar price point, he said it may take a year, but that is the plan. He was concerned about a loss of sales. May not be true in your market, but the guy had just been to Va. Beach. He said marketing though the name recognition alone would get customers to step up to the next logical price point. Really it's not a bad idea. It's the same way Costco markets in retail here.
The low end saws the possibility of tarnishing the image and also could have a high cost of warranty claims, making them marginal in profitability, also giving that customer up couldn't hurt product liability either with some of the home owner mentality. I could see them doing here in the US, call it an intelligent loss of sales, give customer to Husky/Poulan. Let them have the margainlly profitable business and the returns and warranty claims. Let the first time guy have a bad expierence with a box store purchase get the bad taste in his mouth and then when he come in the dealership have ole Tommy standing there selling him up in price and perceived quality. Makes marketing sense, which is the one thing Husky isn't worth a damn at.


----------



## The Count

I wish they could do something to those saws so nobody could copy them anymore.
Don`t know if it is true, but sound good to me. On the other hand I know lots of ppls that bought MS 180 or Husky 235 and if cheaper were available, they would buy it for sure.
I don`t know which way this ball will roll but maybe it is not that bad for sales. if the cheapest Husky is 200$ the guy is buying it; if the cheapest is 250 the chance is that he`s still buying it.


----------



## Stihl Crazy

SawTroll said:


> To me, the 261 is a totally uninteresting model, after seing the specs and how it is built! That saw will never handle like a 50cc saw should! :msp_cursing:



For me, it does not have to. My 242/246's take care of that. The 261 weighs the same as the old Husky 254, has the same power specs, and probably handles the same as well. If that is the case, they have a winner.


----------



## Oregone

The Count said:


> I wish they could do something to those saws so nobody could copy them anymore.
> Don`t know if it is true, but sound good to me. On the other hand I know lots of ppls that bought MS 180 or Husky 235 and if cheaper were available, they would buy it for sure.
> I don`t know which way this ball will roll but maybe it is not that bad for sales. if the cheapest Husky is 200$ the guy is buying it; if the cheapest is 250 the chance is that he`s still buying it.


 This is me here....or close to the way I feel about all this
YouTube - ‪Radiohead - Creep‬&rlm;


----------



## Brian VT

Great tune.


----------



## Oregone

Brian VT said:


> Great tune.


Well, thank you Brian. I am glad someone LIKES IT.
Tonight, It's a big fire outside and we are ready to put some meat on it. Not supposed to be on the PC.


----------



## mikefunaro

Anyone check out their new album yet?


----------



## Oregone

mikefunaro said:


> Anyone check out their new album yet?


 
Mike,
You can listen to the whole album here

YouTube - ‪Radiohead - The King of Limbs [Full Album]‬&rlm;
Very "atmospheric"
Acquired taste only need to apply
1 that is going to get some "getting used to"
They switched their brand of Marijuana.
Sounds like acid to me.


----------



## mikefunaro

oregone, do you listen to heavier duty/more thoroughly electronic stuff or do you draw the line somewhere around here?


----------



## Oregone

mikefunaro said:


> oregone, do you listen to heavier duty/more thoroughly electronic stuff or do you draw the line somewhere around here?


 
My musical taste is very immature but you can't help what you like.
There is a very subjective thing...musical taste.
Here are some of my favorite tunes, there are tons more but it would be too long to list.

New stuff
YouTube - ‪The Arcade Fire - Rebellion (Lies)‬&rlm;
YouTube - ‪My Chemical Romance - Famous Last Words (Video)‬&rlm; (bad video)
Old stuff
YouTube - ‪Les Rita Mitsouko ~ C'est Comme Ça‬&rlm;
YouTube - ‪All is full of love‬&rlm;
YouTube - ‪Rapture - IIO‬&rlm; (warning...retarded video)
YouTube - ‪BILLY IDOL - Rebel Yell‬&rlm;
YouTube - ‪The Cure - A Strange Day traducido‬&rlm;


----------



## Oregone

OK...I could not wait so I decided to do it with some old dry stuff. Maybe it was not such a good idea (like at 1 in the morning after a few too many beers and the lady watching "desperate housewife")Hey I am sharing my true life here with no shame or pride...be gentle on me, OK?

Ouch it says that file ism too large...geez, that sucks! Will have to do some editing and Youtubing...


----------



## Throwback Man

Main reason I will stick with the 364 XP is that it felt like the most tossable of all 3 saws and since I am often climbing in between fallen trunks and cutting at angles I probably shouldn't...sawtroll confirmed to me what I suspected all along after holding one...it's the saw for forest situation and tricky cuts. If I had a sawhorse and could always cut in the wide open, I'd probably look more seriously at the ms 261 or the Dolmar.

"Bingo" as cousin Eddie would say. I looked at the MS261 on paper and thought it would be an awesome saw in the woods. Then I went down to the Stihl dealer and met it in person. The wind in that sail was lost -heavy and awkward feeling. My left wrist hated the feel. The unit was cumbersome. Before my 346xp got stolen it was a dream to handle, light and fast. Easy to climb with and confident to saw with.


----------



## peter399

Stihl Crazy said:


> For me, it does not have to. My 242/246's take care of that. The 261 weighs the same as the old Husky 254, has the same power specs, and probably handles the same as well. If that is the case, they have a winner.


 
Same weight yes, problem is the 254 has 3,1kW=4,15 hp whereas the 261 has 3,8hp. You tell me how they can have a winner if they have the same weight but have lost 0,3hp to a saw that had start of production in 1993  Good work Stihl in the last 18 years


----------



## SawTroll

peter399 said:


> Same weight yes, problem is the 254 has 3,1kW=4,15 hp whereas the 261 has 3,8hp. You tell me how they can have a winner if they have the same weight but have lost 0,3hp to a saw that had start of production in 1993  Good work Stihl in the last 18 years



That is part of the reason I regard the MS261 as totally uninteresting...


----------



## Stihl Crazy

SawTroll said:


> That is part of the reason I regard the MS261 as totally uninteresting...



May be uninteresting, but sure works nice.


----------



## slipknot

flimflam said:


> Why you put the ms261 in there is beoyond me. It's obviously clear you have no intention of buying it and only used it as a means to throw rocks at STIHL.
> 
> The guy at the husky/dolmar ship took 1.5 hours with you and took the whole saw apart and showed you the ins and outs of them and yer still here talking about which one you should get? opcorn:


 
I'll bet you this guy is liberal democrat by the way he sounds. Aggressively defensive..lol


----------



## SawTroll

Stihl Crazy said:


> May be uninteresting, but sure works nice.



Of course it does, but a lot of saws do that.....


----------



## Stihl Crazy

SawTroll said:


> Of course it does, but a lot of saws do that.....



Yup, even that 346 seems to do a reasonable job of passing as a useful saw.


----------



## Eecho

*I know this is a relatively late reply to this*

Id like to say that I own a new dolmar 5105 and in response to the ignition you can just buy the 5100 muffler and the non limiter ignition they sell the au version for the 5105 on numerous sites as its only the u.s. that limits the saw . I do have to say that I like mine when I went for a new one this past year I took a hard look at every manufacturer an came to the conclusion based upon build quality (metal oil housing ,metal chain tensioning system) I have owned many huskys an four stihls for close to as long as I was able to work lol. I was recently told not confirmed but husky was bought by poulan. Stihl had their issues when va beach opened an I wont forget that mess on my 029 . I was also told by my dealer that dolmar still only assembles eight saws a day in germany of course those arent 100% confirmed but I liked my old husky just wouldnt risk this years saw for anything was going for a well built long lasting buy and tried to be as non biased a buyer I could. Can anyone confirm those two statements by chance.


----------



## rburg

Husky owns poulan.


----------



## tallguys

syczek said:


> I've never used MS261 and 5105 but I'm happy owner of the HSQ 346xp NE. It's great saw with good filtering, low vibration nad weight. In my modest opinion 346XP NE is the best saw in 50cc class, not including MS261.



Szczek kolego, its because you've never used the Dolmar! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## dave mclennan

Oregone said:


> I use chainsaw not very often but when I do, it's all day long. I have a small Mc Culloch which is too weak and runs out of gas too quick. Ready for some serious equipment but weight is major isssue because my back is messed up.
> I have been looking at buying either of those 3 saws. Went to see the Stihl dealer..said the model did not exist until he checked it on line. Said the 260 is available, 261 is too new. However...Ms 260 does not incorporate the X torq and air injection pre filtering equivalent of Husqvarna and price is too high so it's out.
> 
> 
> Went to A1-repair in Elgin IL. Salesguy spend 1.5 hours showing me the Dolmar and Husqvarna in detail. We took the chain bars out,showed me both filtering systems, weighetd the units etc..Most patient and dedicated salesguy I ever met. The Husky with a 20" bar was lighter than the Dolmar with the 18" bar. I am about to buy the 346Xp over the PS 5105 because of engineering look of the innards which seems more thought out, more refined than the Dolmar but I like the starter feature of the dolmar better and it looks prettier overall with the black cover. I know...who cares? Well, before I buy the 346, I'd like to have more opinions on the actual feel of them in action. Has anybody run both of them, what's the actual field experience of the 346 XP versus the 5105?
> Thanks for any feedback
> Pascal
> ps Prices ;10$ difference so not an isssue
> :thinking::msp_unsure:


ive been running a dolmar 5105 [now Makita ea5000 [I think exact same saw just different color] the dolmar is a very tuff saw, the exta weight over the husky is not much, I ran the 346 for about a month personally I found the dolmar to have more jam, [I did change the muffler] easy and cheap, here in Canada the stihl 260 isn't that much more$, I ran the stihl and loved it the lightest feel of them all IMO, great firewood saw, ive been in the firewood business in bc Canada for 11 years or so and I found DOLMAR to be the most durable of them, huskys seem finicky to me and my partner feels the same he runs the 260, my 5105 has cut 100s of cords of firewood, I use synthetic oil only, the 5105 is a very powerful 51 cc saw, GOOD LUCK


----------



## cuinrearview

dave mclennan said:


> ive been running a dolmar 5105 [now Makita ea5000 [I think exact same saw just different color] the dolmar is a very tuff saw, the exta weight over the husky is not much, I ran the 346 for about a month personally I found the dolmar to have more jam, [I did change the muffler] easy and cheap, here in Canada the stihl 260 isn't that much more$, I ran the stihl and loved it the lightest feel of them all IMO, great firewood saw, ive been in the firewood business in bc Canada for 11 years or so and I found DOLMAR to be the most durable of them, huskys seem finicky to me and my partner feels the same he runs the 260, my 5105 has cut 100s of cords of firewood, I use synthetic oil only, the 5105 is a very powerful 51 cc saw, GOOD LUCK


When you're willing to dig up an eight year old thread JUST to talk up a Dolmar, you are my kind of guy...


----------



## pavel408

dave mclennan said:


> the 5105 is a very powerful 51 cc saw



Hmm actually "only" 50,0 ccm.


----------



## KASH

For the posters who want some else to pick their saw for them.Only you can make the final decsion.
two couples going to a funeral.
Chain saw guy NO BALLS. Honey which suit should I wear ? She says the brown one with the yellow shirt you like.He hates it. Her oh not those shoes wear the suede ones.He timidly asks can we stop by Lowes so I can look at the 3 saws again you know I have to cut down that 36 inch oak thats shading your flowers.She says. I have thought about it and you should buy the cute little orange one its 20 dollars cheaper plus we dont have time.Go after work on Mon. Him.Yes dear that sounds good
Her. Which dress do you like better the black or the red? Him.They both look good. Her Oh you cant make a descion on anything.Him wear the black one I kinda like it. Her I knew you always hated the red one.
Chain saw guy with balls going to funeral puts on black suit white shirt red tie black shoes.Checks on wife she says Honey do these slacks make my butt look big?
He says the slacks are fine But your butt really is big.Lets get going I dont want to be late for the funeral I have to stop on the way and buy that new 90 cc power saw so I can test it out on that 50 inch oak you have been bitching about for the last 10 years.
Kash


----------

